# 1st annual cali showdown, central cal. july 1, 07 ∙



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

1st annual Cali Showdown, july 1st 2007, its early but i want to get the date out. will be off the hook, in central cali, stockton, ca at the oak grove regional park. Done by BG Productions, most of u know me, bobby i have a acura tl that i take to all shows. there will be cash prizes, also all classes, old school, lowrider, truck, euro/import, truck/suv. also cash prize for best of show. nice big 5 footer for most membered entered, flyer is in the works, will be posted within a week or two. 72kutty is working on it we just making some new changes and it will be posted when done. directions will also be on it. it will be at a park, and ice chest and bbqs are cool. will be some fully flipped lowriders there too. the lowrider truck of the year, sunset dreams. the blazer owned by jerry marquez. also my fully flipped euro, expensive habit, with its new redone facelift, also ricks maxima, all maxxed out from dinuba, ca. these will be there for exhibition only, on display, possible have some more, also there will be a hop, and full entertainment, and vendors all day.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS will be there :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS will be there :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bosses will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LUXURIOUS will be there for sure


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

what up B ragz is in the house


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Socios Yuba City 

Will Be the doing what we do best winning.

Larry


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Socios Yuba City 

Will Be the doing what we do best winning.

Larry


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Dec 15 2006, 09:37 PM~6768222
> *Socios Yuba City
> 
> Will Be the doing what we do best winning.
> ...






wuz up homie how's da family?

I c da server was kicking u out 2 :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 15 2006, 01:36 AM~6764052
> *1st annual Cali Showdown, july 1st 2007, its early but i want to get the date out. will be off the hook, in central cali, stockton, ca  at the oak grove regional park. Done by BG Productions, most of u know me, bobby i have a acura tl that i take to all shows. there  will be cash prizes, also all classes, old school, lowrider, truck, euro/import, truck/suv. also cash prize for best of show. nice big 5 footer for most membered entered, flyer is in the works, will be posted within a week or two. 72kutty is working on it we just making some new changes and it will be posted when done. directions will also be on it. it will be at a park, and ice chest and bbqs are cool. will be some fully flipped lowriders there too. the lowrider truck of the year, sunset dreams. the blazer owned by jerry marquez. also my fully flipped euro, expensive habit, with its new redone facelift, also ricks maxima, all maxxed out from dinuba, ca. these will be there for exhibition only, on display, possible have some more, also there will be a hop, and full entertainment, and vendors all day.
> *


are there going to be any classes for lowrider bikes?if what are they and how much is it to enter?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

You know I'll be there!

:biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

well if i get enough request for bike classes ill add them. ive got over 80 classes already but i didnt know if the bikes would show up. so whoever wants to bring a bike, leave a post on this topic, and if u get enough, for sure i will add all bike classes i know we have enough room that wont be a problem. also i havent decided how much the bike fee will be but it will be much less then the cars, just like most shows. so all u bike owners, leave a post. if u want to come. and ill make sure it is worth it for u.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

kuttys ass better be there, lol i know u coming for sure i didnt have a doubt in my mind. and u bringing the fam bam too. photo coverage will be done by mr. 72 kut wizzle. if yall know him, aka 72 kutty. and we gonna be sending all show pics to lowrider so we can get it in the section where they showcase, local shows. in the front of the mag. will be a off the hook show, has taken alot of planning, been planning it for two years, also ive invested alot of money, rented the whole freaking park, and got some bad ass trophies, no one will leave this show dissapointed, ive been to many many shows. in my show career, and ive seen some fucked up shit and some cool ass shit. and with the right planning we gonna make sure it is a nothing but success, and for 2008 im planning at least 4 of them, all over cali. so make sure all the local car clubs come support.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 19 2006, 10:55 PM~6789630
> *well if i get enough request for bike classes ill add them. ive got over 80 classes already but i didnt know if the bikes would show up. so whoever wants to bring a bike, leave a post on this topic, and if u get enough, for sure i will add all bike classes i know we have enough room that wont be a problem. also i havent decided how much the bike fee will be but it will be much less then the cars, just like most shows. so all u bike owners, leave a post. if u want to come. and ill make sure it is worth it for u.
> *


i will be bringing a bike my 26 inch :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 20 2006, 12:03 AM~6789673
> *kuttys ass better be there, lol i know u coming for sure i didnt have a doubt in my mind. and u bringing the fam bam too. photo coverage will be done by mr. 72 kut wizzle. if yall know him, aka 72 kutty. and we gonna be sending all show pics to lowrider so we can get it in the section where they showcase, local shows. in the front of the mag. will be a off the hook show, has taken alot of planning, been planning it for two years, also ive invested alot of money, rented the whole freaking park, and got some bad ass trophies, no one will leave this show dissapointed, ive been to many many shows. in my show career, and ive seen some fucked up shit and some cool ass shit. and with the right planning we gonna make sure it is a nothing but success, and for 2008 im planning at least 4 of them, all over cali. so make sure all the local car clubs come support.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 20 2006, 01:03 AM~6789673
> *kuttys ass better be there, lol i know u coming for sure i didnt have a doubt in my mind. and u bringing the fam bam too. photo coverage will be done by mr. 72 kut wizzle. if yall know him, aka 72 kutty. and we gonna be sending all show pics to lowrider so we can get it in the section where they showcase, local shows. in the front of the mag. will be a off the hook show, has taken alot of planning, been planning it for two years, also ive invested alot of money, rented the whole freaking park, and got some bad ass trophies, no one will leave this show dissapointed, ive been to many many shows. in my show career, and ive seen some fucked up shit and some cool ass shit. and with the right planning we gonna make sure it is a nothing but success, and for 2008 im planning at least 4 of them, all over cali. so make sure all the local car clubs come support.
> *


you know I'm there bro...but since Kutty is doing the pics for LRM are you letting other mags in on this???? or is it exlusive for LRM???? I'm sure you wanna hear, "I got LAID" being said all over the show...


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

lol toro, kutty aint gonna be doing the pics for lowrider he just gonna be taking them for me, i was thinking of sending them to lowrider so the can put them in the section where they showcase smaller local shows. just to get some coverage, but i want u to come to, also to take pics, and u can also send to any other mag, i would like as much coverage as i can get. Also i want u to come so we can kick it, light up some fatties. ya know what i mean,


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

is laid a new magazine, whats up with traditional u still taking pics for them.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 22 2006, 01:52 AM~6802328
> *is laid a new magazine, whats up with traditional u still taking pics for them.
> *


LAID is the NEW Traditional....out mid January.......you guys will like the new version.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 22 2006, 05:06 PM~6806296
> *LAID is the NEW Traditional....out mid January.......you guys will like the new version.....
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 23 2006, 09:28 AM~6809176
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup EL RAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDER


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

any hoppers, what categories?? is gonna be in stockton right???


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

wad up toro can i get a feature.????


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

there will be hop categories havent decided how many,


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 23 2006, 01:03 PM~6810223
> *suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup EL RAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDER
> *



q vo homie


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 24 2006, 01:11 AM~6813530
> *any hoppers, what categories??  is gonna be in stockton right???
> *



It's going to be at Oak Grove Regional Park in Stockton


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

could you let me know when the categories for the hop come in?? thanks, i should be there


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

why are thay changing the to the mag Traditional was a good mag


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 19 2006, 10:55 PM~6789630
> *well if i get enough request for bike classes ill add them. ive got over 80 classes already but i didnt know if the bikes would show up. so whoever wants to bring a bike, leave a post on this topic, and if u get enough, for sure i will add all bike classes i know we have enough room that wont be a problem. also i havent decided how much the bike fee will be but it will be much less then the cars, just like most shows. so all u bike owners, leave a post. if u want to come. and ill make sure it is worth it for u.
> *


Socios Bike club will be there. You will also have Stocktons own Personal Effects b.c. and Untouchable b.c. there as well. you might also have some bikes from the bay area as well. I would count on there being for good bikes out there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 15 2006, 01:43 PM~6766597
> *Socios Yuba City
> 
> Will Be the doing what we do best winning.
> ...


Whats up homies. :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 20 2006, 12:03 AM~6789673
> *kuttys ass better be there, lol i know u coming for sure i didnt have a doubt in my mind. and u bringing the fam bam too. photo coverage will be done by mr. 72 kut wizzle. if yall know him, aka 72 kutty. and we gonna be sending all show pics to lowrider so we can get it in the section where they showcase, local shows. in the front of the mag. will be a off the hook show, has taken alot of planning, been planning it for two years, also ive invested alot of money, rented the whole freaking park, and got some bad ass trophies, no one will leave this show dissapointed, ive been to many many shows. in my show career, and ive seen some fucked up shit and some cool ass shit. and with the right planning we gonna make sure it is a nothing but success, and for 2008 im planning at least 4 of them, all over cali. so make sure all the local car clubs come support.
> *


Now I know that costed some grip!!! Count on Impalas to be there! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2006, 12:45 PM~6821436
> *Whats up homies.  :biggrin:
> *




wut up


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ok so we definetly know they will be some bikes there, so the bike classes are added and are a guarantee, i need to know if any hoppers want to come, that is still in the air.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

also there will be some exhibition vehicles, the blazer known as sunset dreams, lowriders truck of the year, 2005 and 2006, also rick fletes maxima, maxd out, and my car, expensive habit, acura tl, with its new look. these cars will not be entered but on exhibition for everyone to check out.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2006, 12:42 PM~6821419
> *Socios Bike club will be there. You will also have Stocktons own Personal Effects b.c. and Untouchable b.c. there as well. you might also have some bikes from the bay area as well. I would count on there being for good bikes out there.
> *


YOU KNOW SOME OF LUXURIOUS B.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s+Dec 30 2006, 02:04 AM~6861265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Traditional was a good magazine. How do we get old copies of the magazines? The calendar for next summer is starting fill up fast.


----------



## rodsandwheels (Oct 2, 2006)

post your events at RodsandWheels
http://www.rodsandwheels.com/events.php#events


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Flyer should be done soon! Save the date!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

yeah if i can ever wake my ass up early and go over to kuttys house the flyer should be done soon, lol jk, ill have to come through in the next couple days so we can get it done and printed, look out, the flyer will be off the hook, kuttys already made me a couple that were tight, but he wants to top them, so hes making a new one. mark the date on the calender, the park is already booked for the day, and the shit is pretty much all planned and set up. will be off the hook for sure, frank b. on the beats from magic sound productions, great food, and some tight ass trophies, also cash prizes for best of show, and most members entered from a club. may have some more cash prizes but those are for sure, also anyone want a booth, or want to sponsor a trophy, hit me up, pm me, of leave a post on here and ill pm u. thanks and i look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

let us know the date and you can count on Tru Gamers Car And Bike club attending. :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jan 30 2007, 11:09 PM~7135205
> *let us know the date and you can count on Tru Gamers Car And Bike club attending.  :thumbsup:
> *



July 1st!

:biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

The front of the flyer is done for the show. Get the word out for a bomb ass show!


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

thanks juanny, aka kutt nizzle the flyer came out dope, great job on it.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 1 2007, 10:49 PM~7154316
> *The front of the flyer is done for the show.  Get the word out for a bomb ass show!
> 
> 
> ...




I LIKE DA FLYER  :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT Ill let the Aztecas know about this one


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 1 2007, 10:49 PM~7154316
> *The front of the flyer is done for the show.  Get the word out for a bomb ass show!
> 
> 
> ...


looks like will be there DELEGATION


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 3 2007, 11:59 AM~7165087
> *looks like will be there DELEGATION
> *


thanks man, we need all the central cali support we can get. it will be a tight ass event with some nice ass trophies and some cash for most member entered from a club, so bring the whole club and take home some cash for dinner.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!
HOPE YOU CAN MAKE THIS ONE TOO!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BLVD KINGS CC atl least the fresno chapter will, but san jose and bay area i'm sure will try to make it! :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

YOU KNOW THATS WHAT I DO BEST


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is the finished flyer!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

whats everyone think of the new flyer and kuttys skills at the drawing board.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 22 2007, 08:34 PM~7331215
> *Here is the finished flyer!
> 
> 
> ...






good work homie


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 24 2007, 09:50 AM~7341819
> *good work homie
> *



THANKS


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

hell yeah kuttys the man, for anyone who wants a flyer made, or business cards, or album covers, hit up kutty, his prices are great and his work is off the hook.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

HAVE YOU DECIDED ABOUT A CAR HOP?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

CALENDAR MARKED


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 22 2007, 08:34 PM~7331215
> *Here is the finished flyer!
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 26 2007, 09:05 AM~7353842
> *HAVE YOU DECIDED ABOUT A CAR HOP?
> *


we still not sure, i was waiting for the park to get back to me to let me know if a hop would be possible, ill be calling them back in the morning, after that i should know, they didnt like the idea when i first talked to them about it, but said they would decide and let me know. so i hoping they say yes, so ill let everyone know tommorrow


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

did u decided on da price 4 da vendors booth?


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Feb 26 2007, 03:06 PM~7356209
> *we still not sure, i was waiting for the park to get back to me to let me know if a hop would be possible, ill be calling them back in the morning, after that i should know, they didnt like the idea when i first talked to them about it, but said they would decide and let me know. so i hoping they say yes, so ill let everyone know tommorrow
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Feb 26 2007, 02:51 PM~7356092
> *nice
> *


Thanks, it's gonna be a good show!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 26 2007, 03:20 PM~7356323
> *did u decided on da price 4 da vendors booth?
> *


vendor booths will be $150 i dont think we gonna have to many booths, probably only 3 or 4 so if u want one let me know and u will be busy all day since theres not to many gonna be there, so people will spend more time at yours. it sucks when theres 20 booths and so many places to choose from. let me know el raider and ill save u a spot. payment dont have to be made till day of show.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 26 2007, 09:05 AM~7353842
> *HAVE YOU DECIDED ABOUT A CAR HOP?
> *


well sorry to inform everyone but there will not be a hop, the park wont approve one so im sorry to say no hop, but it will still be a good show. sorry guys i tried, i even got 1 million dollar event liability just incase something happens, mainly for the hop, but i spoke with the park people today and the head of the parks said no. hopefully next year in the new spot we will be able to have one.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Feb 27 2007, 02:21 PM~7364919
> *vendor booths will be $150 i dont think we gonna have to many booths, probably only 3 or 4 so if u want one let me know and u will be busy all day since theres not to many gonna be there, so people will spend more time at yours. it sucks when theres 20 booths and so many places to choose from. let me know el raider and ill save u a spot. payment dont have to be made till day of show.
> *





ok i will take a 10x20 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I SHOULD BE THERE IN THE 64 IF IT'S( NOT SOLD) OR THE CADDY BABY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 1 2007, 05:31 PM~7384522
> *I SHOULD BE THERE IN THE 64 IF IT'S( NOT SOLD) OR THE CADDY BABY
> *



are you bringing da 64 2 monterey for the STREETLOW show on 3/18/07?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

We just got the flyer off the press....keep a look out for them at all the upcoming shows.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is the new finished front and back of the flyer.





















See everyone at the show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 8 2007, 07:07 PM~7439406
> *Here is the new finished front and back of the flyer.
> 
> 
> ...




very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 8 2007, 11:15 PM~7442099
> *very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *



Thanks El Raider


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 8 2007, 07:07 PM~7439406
> *Here is the new finished front and back of the flyer.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

we will be passing out the flyers at the monterey street low show, the back of the flyer has some shop advertisement for me, if anyone wants some work done on your show car or street car hit me up, every car on the back of the flyer in the advertisement has work done by me, i pretty much do it all, air ride, hydros, lambos, fiberglass beat installs, ragtops sunroofs, interior work, i have a shop in salida which is 5 min out of modesto, but i do appt only, so if u want a free estimate hit me up, also i pick up and deliver cars on big work, i have a enclosed trailer and there will be no damage to any car. it comes here sealed up and goes back fully sealed, all my labor is guaranteed for life, and i do quality work, look out this season i got a couple new cars coming out done by me. call me up or pm me on here


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 9 2007, 01:59 PM~7445717
> *we will be passing out the flyers at the monterey street low show, the back of the flyer has some shop advertisement for me, if anyone wants some work done on your show car or street car hit me up, every car on the back of the flyer in the advertisement has work done by me, i pretty much do it all, air ride, hydros, lambos, fiberglass beat installs, ragtops sunroofs, interior work, i have a shop in salida which is 5 min out of modesto, but i do appt only, so if u want a free estimate hit me up, also i pick up and deliver cars on big work, i have a enclosed trailer and there will be no damage to any car. it comes here sealed up and goes back fully sealed, all my labor is guaranteed for life, and i do quality work, look out this season i got a couple new cars coming out done by me. call me up or pm me on here
> *




swing by my booth n drop off some flyer


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Cant wait 2 see the pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2007, 08:25 PM~7447659
> *swing by my booth n drop off some flyer
> 
> 
> ...



Fo Show.... BTW I don't know anyone selling a trlr that you were asking about.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 9 2007, 09:26 PM~7447968
> *Fo Show.... BTW I don't know anyone selling a trlr that you were asking about.
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

q vo homie, cool talking 2 u  can't wait 4 ur show :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

I WILL TALK TO MY CLUB WE GOT NOTHING GOING ON IN JULY


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 20 2007, 11:55 AM~7514692
> *I WILL TALK TO MY CLUB WE GOT NOTHING GOING ON IN JULY
> *



That would be cool if you guys could be there. It should be a great turnout!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

thats a big park, seen it yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 29 2007, 09:47 AM~7576590
> *thats a big park, seen it yesterday. :biggrin:
> *


yes it is, we will have everything on the right side of the park, when u go in u turn, right, and that whole right side will be where the show will be, will be a good event, we are having alot positive feedback, lots of calls, lots of people making it a day to be there, i would like to thank everyone for the support.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

i smoke alot huh


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 4 2007, 02:51 PM~7619205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 4 2007, 03:51 PM~7619205
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a tight pick, some lovely ladies, damit i missed danger zone, glad to see u guys had fun,


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 4 2007, 11:26 PM~7622060
> *:wave:
> *


whats up mr. import illusions, how is it going down south in sanger, ca still got them wierdos driving by.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah and no the wierdos come out at nite here, those people got nothing else better to do but im sure u got some wierdos up there too.....................




ur show is getting a good feedback overhere bro BIG TIME 


i got lots of peeps asking me questions about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





atomic


dta*97 


import illusions :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 4 2007, 09:12 PM~7621310
> *thats a tight pick, some lovely ladies, damit i missed danger zone, glad to see u guys had fun,
> 
> *





I can arrange for these chulas 2 b at da show :biggrin: they rep. mygride.com


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

what time is move in  can you pm some info


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

what up bob


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 23 2007, 10:48 PM~7760056
> *what up bob
> *


whats up billjack, how is the car, i want to see some pics.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

and drinking some grey goose, and orange juice, ya know what im talking about, dont forget to mark your calenders july 1st, oak grove park, in stockton ca, will be off the hook, bring your low low, car, truck, suv, donk, old school, hot rod, anything u think is tight, we will have all classes and big ass trophies for all, and cash prizes for best of show and most member entered in a club. bring out your homies, and all your show cars or street cars, $30 to register a car, and $5 for the gate, they will be charging that when u drive in, but the trophies are well worth that $35 u pay to get in, come out and enjoy the day in the california sun. music by dj frank beats, and vendors, any vendor information, pm me on this site, or hit me up 209-345-9579.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

what up bob when is that rag going to be done thats in your shop


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 30 2007, 01:57 AM~7801165
> *  and drinking some grey goose, and orange juice, ya know what im talking about, dont forget to mark your calenders july 1st, oak grove park, in stockton ca, will be off the hook, bring your low low, car, truck, suv, donk, old school, hot rod, anything u think is tight, we will have all classes and big ass trophies for all, and cash prizes for best of show and most member entered in a club. bring out your homies,  and all your show cars or street cars, $30 to register a car, and $5 for the gate, they will be charging that when u drive in, but the trophies are well worth that $35 u pay to get in, come out and enjoy the day in the california sun. music by dj frank beats, and vendors, any vendor information, pm me on this site, or hit me up 209-345-9579.
> *




wuz up homie, how's da shop coming along?

I'm thinkinking of dropping off my truck after da supershow in Vegas so please save me a spot :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 30 2007, 09:26 AM~7802471
> *wuz up homie, how's da shop coming along?
> 
> I'm  thinkinking of dropping off my truck after da supershow in Vegas so please save me a spot  :biggrin:
> *


whats up dog, the shop is doing well, i got a 68 drop top caddi im bagging right now, gonna get pretty crazy with the setup, should be done next week, dont trip i will defenitely save u some space after the super show. and dont trip, your truck gonna come out dope. :biggrin: we gonna keep the plans a secret and everyone will trip when they see it done. :biggrin: alright dog im gonna get back to work.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 1 2007, 04:19 PM~7813340
> *whats up dog, the shop is doing well, i got a 68 drop top caddi im bagging right now, gonna get pretty crazy with the setup, should be done next week, dont trip i will defenitely save u some space after the super show. and dont trip, your truck gonna come out dope.  :biggrin:  we gonna keep the plans a secret and everyone will trip when they see it done.  :biggrin: alright dog im gonna get back to work.
> *




send me some pics when u r done wit 68  keep up da good work homie :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave: 

hey bobby sup bro get us down for 11 imports that would be going to ur show, the club goal is going to be 15 if not more to enter ur show this year.







import illusions


dta*97


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

1 more thing i got like a few truck clubs that are going to roll out with us too..



dta*97


import illusions


:wave:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@May 2 2007, 02:53 PM~7821054
> *1 more thing i got like a few truck clubs that are going to roll out with us too..
> dta*97
> import illusions
> ...


good shit dog, the more the better, whats going on with u how is everything going, i need to get that final list list to me, ive been hella busy and i keep forgetting,


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

pretty much the same over here ive been a bit busy with a few cars nothing to big thou just little jobs. its kool thou...................................




send me over that final fax of the classes and are you going to the next LG show.



dta*97



:wave:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Bring this shit back to the top!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice work on the bag set up on the caddy! Who's next?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

me me me me me :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2007, 12:06 AM~7887618
> *me me me me me  :biggrin:
> *


u wanna be next, i think since we waiting till after vegas u gonna be like 10th or 12th, lol, nah i dont have much lined up yet, so if u want to be next, u next, lol, nah we waiting for the off season for u huh, alright see ya in the off season.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 11 2007, 10:10 PM~7886999
> *Nice work on the bag set up on the caddy!  Who's next?
> 
> 
> ...


here is a bag setup done in 2 1/2 weeks done for member of ragz to envy, car club, 

what yall think, here is guy's air setup, 68 caddi coupe deville convertible, with two 5 gallon chrome tanks, 2 viair chrome compressors, 1/2 inch lines, and 1/2 inch valves, with custom slow downs, and mufflers to quite the sound of air, also custom safety shutoff, and custom back up filler nipple for the air, custom mounted shocks all he way around, car lays low. fully reinforced control arms and brackets custom made by me, fully reinforced also, no one made brackets for this car, so i hand made everything, ran 2 batteries and a isolator, done in 2 1/2 weeks, 18 days to be exact, i just got home from cleaning the shop after the car left, high as the sky and tired as hell, but another satisfied customer, remember if u want any custom work done hit me up 209-345-9579 fast turnaround time, and guaranteed for life labor, i guarantee my work, and i use the best parts available, no shortcuts here


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

that car u did for ragz to envy belongs to GUY, thats my dads partner. the setup came out really nice


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 12 2007, 02:09 AM~7887882
> *here is a bag setup done in 2 1/2 weeks  done for member of ragz to envy, car club,
> 
> what yall think, here is guy's air setup, 68 caddi coupe deville convertible, with two 5 gallon chrome tanks, 2 viair chrome compressors, 1/2 inch lines, and 1/2 inch valves, with custom slow downs, and mufflers to quite the sound of air, also custom safety shutoff, and custom back up filler nipple for the air, custom mounted shocks all he way around, car lays low. fully reinforced control arms and brackets custom made by me, fully reinforced also, no one made brackets for this car, so i hand made everything, ran 2 batteries and a isolator, done in 2 1/2 weeks, 18 days to be exact, i just got home from cleaning the shop after the car left, high as the sky and tired as hell, but another satisfied customer, remember if u want any custom work done hit me up 209-345-9579 fast turnaround time, and guaranteed for life labor, i guarantee my work, and i use the best parts available, no shortcuts here
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 11 2007, 10:10 PM~7886999
> *Nice work on the bag set up on the caddy!  Who's next?
> 
> 
> ...



i guess its me, i just picked up a 07 gmc yukon, just stuck some 26s on it, and just ordered a bag setup, will have under 500 miles and bagged on 26s, whos next, IM NEXT. !!!!!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin: 
will post pics when done


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 19 2007, 01:52 AM~7935238
> *
> i guess its me, i just picked up a 07 gmc yukon, just stuck some 26s on it, and just ordered a bag setup, will have under 500 miles and bagged on 26s, whos next, IM NEXT. !!!!!!!     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> will post pics when done
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

just got the 26s on the yukon, rub a little but look good, willl put up pics soon as i get take some.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Kind of dark, in the shade. But you get the idea.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 19 2007, 09:43 PM~7939059
> *Kind of dark, in the shade.  But you get the idea.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pic cutty, everyone look out for this at the cali showdown, will be bagged, or lifted havent decided yet, but hopefully will be done by the show.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 30 2006, 02:04 AM~6861265
> *ok so we definetly know they will be some bikes there, so the bike classes are added and are a guarantee, i need to know if any hoppers want to come, that is still in the air.
> *


what are the bike classes?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@May 25 2007, 09:22 AM~7977029
> *what are the bike classes?
> *


ill put up the bike classes tommorrow i need to make sure we didnt miss anything in the list


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

JUST KICKIN THIS SHIT BACK UP. YOU KNOW "NOKTURNAL" WILL BE THERE.....WITH SOME OF OUR BUCKETS.. YOU DO ALOW BUCKETS DONT YOU. . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@May 28 2007, 09:24 AM~7992018
> *JUST KICKIN THIS SHIT BACK UP. YOU KNOW "NOKTURNAL" WILL BE THERE.....WITH SOME OF OUR BUCKETS.. YOU DO ALOW BUCKETS DONT YOU. . :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah we do allow in buckets, there is a bucket class, and then best bucket of show, lol ya know u dont have no buckets in your club, 

nokturnal rule book, 
rule no. 1 NO BUCKETS


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@May 28 2007, 09:24 AM~7992018
> *JUST KICKIN THIS SHIT BACK UP. YOU KNOW "NOKTURNAL" WILL BE THERE.....WITH SOME OF OUR BUCKETS.. YOU DO ALOW BUCKETS DONT YOU. . :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ya cabron no seas presumido :biggrin: thanks 4 supporting our show


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave: 



taking it back 2 tha top




import iLLusionS


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@May 25 2007, 09:22 AM~7977029
> *what are the bike classes?
> *


the bike classes are

2 wheel pedal bike, s, m 1st and 2nd place
we might seperate 16 inch and 20 inch, 

3 wheel pedal bike, s, m, 1st and 2nd place


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 29 2007, 01:20 PM~8001214
> *the bike classes are
> 
> 2 wheel pedal bike, s, m 1st and 2nd place
> ...


no 26 in class


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@May 29 2007, 05:11 PM~8002304
> *no 26 in class
> *


if u have a 26 inch bike, then ill add the class, how many size bikes usually go to shows, im not very familiar with the sizes, i always thought they were 16 and 20


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 29 2007, 10:05 PM~8005102
> *if u have a 26 inch bike, then ill add the class, how many size bikes usually go to shows, im not very familiar with the sizes, i always thought they were 16 and 20
> *


12-16-20-26


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

what we might do is 12-16 together and 20 , 26 together, we dont know how many bike entrys we gonna have, so we cant do to many classes.


----------



## rollinhard (Apr 11, 2007)

you gonna have a sound off????


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

no sorry no sound off


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

whats up bobby....beter save us a good spot :biggrin: ..you know SKANLESS gots your back!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jun 3 2007, 07:32 PM~8035225
> *whats up bobby....beter save us a good spot :biggrin: ..you know SKANLESS gots your back!
> *


fo sho skanless is always down, let me know how many u bringing and i will make sure u guys get a tight spot.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

heres some sneak pics, of our shop car, it will be finished for the cali showdown, july 1st. be sure to check it out, will be only display only.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

still got to hook the acutators up, but will go in for paint next week, then i will hook up the acutators, and finish the interior, hopefully will be done for the show, we got some late nights ahead of us. but isnt that what its all about.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

heres the new project towing the old project.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn, that is going to Kill the competition!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 5 2007, 06:00 PM~8048487
> *heres some sneak pics, of our shop car, it will be finished for the cali showdown, july 1st. be sure to check it out, will be only display only.
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship: fucking tight it seems da we might have do some mods 2 my truck


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 5 2007, 09:46 PM~8050215
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: fucking tight it seems da we might have do some mods 2 my truck
> *


fo show, u think of it, we do it, ( we can think of it too, but i need to get high first,  )


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 6 2007, 01:23 AM~8050944
> *fo show, u think of it, we do it, ( we can think of it too, but i need to get high first,   )
> *


then blaze on buddy.....


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

4pumpedTLon20S

The car is off the Hook. I am Larry form the Socios Car And Truck Club, Yuba City C.C

I drive that big Dully. I am interested and talking to you about doing some work on my truck.

My e-mail address is [email protected] e-mail me a number so we can talk about the work I'm wanted done.

Larry


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 6 2007, 12:56 AM~8051010
> *then blaze on buddy.....
> *


wad up toro, its been a while since me and u have put one in the wind, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ok the show is only 3 weeks away, if any companys want to sponsor some trophies please call me asap or pm me on here, my phone number is 209-345-9579 email address [email protected] prices are as follows

silver sponsor - $100 gets u 2 trophies
gold sponsor - $200 gets u 4 trophies
platinum sponsor - $300 gets u 6 trophies, 

all trophie sponsors will have their business name read out every 15 to 20 min by the dj, also your business name description and number will go in a program that will be given to everyone in the beginning showing everyone the sponsors, also any vendors that intresting in attending, $150 for a vendor booth any size, please call asap so i can make sure your space is saved


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 6 2007, 01:53 PM~8054164
> *ok the show is only 3 weeks away, if any companys want to sponsor some trophies please call me asap or pm me on here, my phone number is 209-345-9579 email address [email protected] prices are as follows
> 
> silver sponsor - $100  gets u 2 trophies
> ...





I hope my is reserved


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 6 2007, 02:12 PM~8054318
> *I hope my is reserved
> *


FO SHOW YOURS WAS THE FIRST ONE RESERVED


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

gracias homie, I hope it does not mean da I have 2 b there 1st :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 6 2007, 03:14 PM~8054715
> *gracias homie, I hope it does not mean da I have 2 b there 1st  :biggrin:
> *


lol nah, just not last


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

It's getting close


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)

Ragz 2 gettin ready


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt
 
 
  
 
 
:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

this is the next show i will be hitting up?



whom else is going to this show?


dta*97


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

U KNOWWWWWWWWWWW I'M THERE  



GREAT MEETING U HOMIE N HOPE U N UR WIFE GET BETTER SOON


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

its almost here


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

BIKE CLASSES SHOULD BE SEPARATED BY SIZE 16-20-26


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Jun 12 2007, 05:15 PM~8092194
> *BIKE CLASSES SHOULD BE SEPARATED BY SIZE  16-20-26
> *


ok if u think so why not, is that the only sizes or is there 10 inch bikes too..


----------



## xtremedime (Jun 13, 2007)

Sacramentos Kapital Kreations truck/car club will be there with about 4 members. Gotta get our name out there also.


----------



## xtremedime (Jun 13, 2007)

Also what time is roll in I couldnt find that anywhere I know it starts at 11 but when can we start coming in to park.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

x2 



r there any hotels near by?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xtremedime_@Jun 13 2007, 07:38 AM~8095627
> *Also what time is roll in I couldnt find that anywhere I know it starts at 11 but when can we start coming in to park.
> *


roll in starts at 8 am


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 13 2007, 08:39 AM~8096018
> *x2
> r there any hotels near by?
> *


yes there is a motel 6 off benjamin holt drive which i believe is a exit before or after, theres nicer motels of hammer i think im not to sure


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 13 2007, 12:29 AM~8094965
> *ok if u think so why not, is that the only sizes or is there 10 inch bikes too..
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ok new bike classes 16, 20, 26, street mild and full, hopefully we can have a good bike turnout, and if we get any 10 inch bikes we will add the class, we are trying to make sure this is a good event and everyone leaves happy, so your input is very helpful. since i dont show a bike i would never know what classes they have, and every show does it different. so since theres 4 sizes we will do all the classes. so everyone thinking of bringing out a bike, please do, and all 1st places are 34 inch trophies, seconds 32 and 3rds i believe 30, and they very nice looking trophies.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 14 2007, 02:53 PM~8105743
> *ok new bike classes 16, 20, 26, street mild and full, hopefully we can have a good bike turnout, and if we get any 10 inch bikes we will add the class, we are trying to make sure this is a good event and everyone leaves happy, so your input is very helpful. since i dont show a bike i would never know what classes they have, and every show does it different. so since theres 4 sizes we will do all the classes. so everyone thinking of bringing out a bike, please do, and all 1st places are 34 inch trophies, seconds 32 and 3rds i believe 30, and they very nice looking trophies.
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

its almost here, 2 weekends away, i hope everyone is planning to be here, just got off the phone with the trophy guy, and we just added more classes, and more specialty awards, 
we will have
best engine
best hydraulics
best air ride
best interior
best paint
best audio video

and we added 4 more sweepstakes, 
best car
best truck
best euro
best import
and we still have $100 and a 4 foot trophy for overall BEST OF SHOW. 
and $100 for most members so bring the whole club, 

for a first annual show we are putting in alot of money to the show to make sure it is a good event. hope everyone comes and hope everyone leaves happy, dont want no negative feedback on here after, but im sure one dickhead will be pissed off but oh well he dont have to come back next year.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

fuck it why not add best bike sweepstakes too.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm glad this show is on a Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 14 2007, 08:15 PM~8107850
> *fuck it why not add best bike sweepstakes too.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 13 2007, 08:39 AM~8096018
> *x2
> r there any hotels near by?
> *


Yes there are 2 right off Hammer Ln. West of I-5.

Travel Inn #209-956-4293

Vagabond Inn #209-473-2000
Both Hotels share the same address 3473 W. Hammer Ln

Oak grove Regional Park 4520 Eight Mile Rd.

These are only 1 exit North from the Park :biggrin: I tried to put up a map quest but its not letting me copy the picture.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 15 2007, 06:18 AM~8109521
> *Yes there are 2 right off Hammer Ln.  West of I-5.
> 
> Travel Inn #209-956-4293
> ...




thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 14 2007, 09:26 PM~8107951
> *I'm glad this show is on a Sunday :thumbsup:
> *



so that's means u r going 2 make it :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 15 2007, 06:18 AM~8109521
> *Yes there are 2 right off Hammer Ln.  West of I-5.
> 
> Travel Inn #209-956-4293
> ...


thanks for putting that info up, i couldnt find a hotel near just motel 6 and its kind of janksy im sure travel inn and vagabond are much cleaner.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Jun 15 2007, 06:18 AM~8109521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem homie, I live here and I wouldnt want my fellow LIL 'ers staying at that particular Motel 6! The Vagabond is in a better area and it's gated in the back area for parking. :biggrin: I dont know why I didnt hook up with you sooner, my lil sis manages the Howard Johnson downtown and probably could of hooked up a group rate for everyone, oh well maybe next time.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 16 2007, 10:25 AM~8116429
> *The inn cal sold out to Vagabond so you only need to call that one!
> 
> Vagabond Inn #209-473-2000
> ...





I still need a room :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks like were doing a double up :biggrin: Going to hit our Chico chapters show on Saturday, then do a 360 and come back to Stockton for the Showdown. It just wouldn't be right to miss a show in our town!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Bob I'm sending you a PM w/ my #. Give me a call when you get a chance, I got a few ???? for you. Thanks Frank


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 18 2007, 08:12 AM~8126017
> *Hey Bob I'm sending you a PM w/ my #. Give me a call when you get a chance, I got a few ???? for you. Thanks Frank
> *


coo


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Bobby I,m pretty sure we'll be out there. Also 1 of our members was wondering if you guys had a mini truck category


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 18 2007, 09:04 PM~8131270
> *Hey Bobby I,m pretty sure we'll be out there. Also 1 of our members was wondering if you guys had a mini truck category
> *


minitruck
Street, mild and full...1st, 2nd and 3rd...... :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 18 2007, 09:41 PM~8131652
> *minitruck
> Street, mild and full...1st, 2nd and 3rd...... :biggrin:
> *


Cool thanks CUTTY


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 18 2007, 09:04 PM~8131270
> *Hey Bobby I,m pretty sure we'll be out there. Also 1 of our members was wondering if you guys had a mini truck category
> *



kutty hit it right on the spot. lol 

here are the complete classes for the show since we have added some, and all 1st place trophies are 34 inches, seconds and thirds are big too. best ofs are even bigger. 

all classes have 1st 2nd and 3rd

50's & below o,s,m,f 
60's o,s,m,f
60's convertible o,s,m,f
70's s,m,f
80's s,m,f
90's s,m,f
2000's s,m,f

luxury cars 89 & below s,m,f
luxury cars 90 & above s,m,f

full size trucks s,m,f
mini trucks s,m,f
suvs s,m,f
mini suvs s,m,f
el caminos/ rancheros s,m,f

euros s,m,f
imports 2 door s,m,f
imports 4 door s,m,f
sports cars s,m,f
street rods/muscle cars s,m,f

full size motorcycles s,m,f
designer motorcyles s,m,f

16 inch bikes s,m,f
20 inch bikes s,m,f
26 inch bikes s,m,f
3 wheel bikes s,m,f

best of show paint
best of show interior
best of show engine
best of show audio/video
best of show hydraulics
best of show air setup

best of show car
best of show truck
best of show euro
best of show import
best of show bike

most members $100 and plaque

overall best of show (the overall best car in show) 4ft trophy and $100


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: sounds like it's well organized Bobby, we'll be there.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 18 2007, 11:55 PM~8132516
> *kutty hit it right on the spot. lol
> 
> here are the complete classes for the show since we have added some, and all 1st place trophies are 34 inches, seconds and thirds are big too. best ofs are even bigger.
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: lay-m-low will be there sac chapter forshure


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 19 2007, 04:44 AM~8133088
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



dammit kutty at least u did get up on time. and even had enough time this morning to get on layitlow. lol.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

u can see what time i got up


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Ill Be There


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 19 2007, 12:29 PM~8135150
> *Ill Be There
> *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU TODAY BOBBY AND SETTLING ALL THAT SHIT FOR ME :thumbsup: THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW AND TURNOUT. i ALSO GOT THAT EMAIL, THANKS I'LL BE GETTING BACK TO YOU


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 15 2007, 10:26 AM~8110897
> *so that's means u r going 2 make it  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Simon


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 19 2007, 05:21 PM~8137030
> *Simon
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 19 2007, 11:16 AM~8134761
> *dammit kutty at least u did get up on time. and even had enough time this morning to get on layitlow. lol.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

just around the corner cant wait, just like they said pretty much every class you can think of and the awards let me just say i know for a fact they will be off the hook.



dta*97





by the way bobby as of right now we are taking 5 imports maybe 10 when it comes down to the weekend of ur show my guys get someone to cover there spot at work so they can go too.



i would say 7 of us will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ImpoRt iLLuSionS :nicoderm:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

can bikes enter???


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

can lowrider bikes enter?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

is there a car hopp


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 20 2007, 11:27 AM~8141846
> *is there a car hopp
> *



The park would not allow a hop... :angry:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 18 2007, 11:55 PM~8132516
> *kutty hit it right on the spot. lol
> 
> here are the complete classes for the show since we have added some, and all 1st place trophies are 34 inches, seconds and thirds are big too. best ofs are even bigger.
> ...



There is bikes.....


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 20 2007, 11:22 AM~8141828
> *can bikes enter???
> *


like kutty just posted we have all bike classes and same size trophies as cars, all classes just look up a couple posts for bike classes


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jun 20 2007, 11:23 AM~8141829
> *can lowrider bikes enter?
> *


yes there will be bikes also on display lowrider trike of the year 2001 freddy madrigals livin legend the bike is retired but will be on display.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 20 2007, 08:00 PM~8144743
> *yes there will be bikes also on display lowrider trike of the year 2001 freddy madrigals livin legend the bike is retired but will be on display.
> *


whats the s stand for

street or semi


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 20 2007, 10:17 PM~8145604
> *whats the s stand for
> 
> street or semi
> *


the s stands for street its the 3 basic car show classes

s = street
m = mild
f = full


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 20 2007, 11:52 PM~8146024
> *the s stands for street its the 3 basic car show classes
> 
> s = street
> ...


ok now will u guys end up throwin me in another catagorey???? because im street but at some shows they say that its to nice and move me up so do u know if i would be in street mild or full


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

WHATS UP WITH IT BOYYYYYYYY YOU ALREADY NO NOR CAL RIDAHZ SACRAMENTO & MODESTO CHAPTERS WILL BE THERE REPING 4 SO THATS ARE BACK YARD BBQ SMOKE ,  ALL IN THE AIR. :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i'll be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ME 2


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 21 2007, 08:05 AM~8146999
> *ME 2
> *


me 3


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 21 2007, 11:12 AM~8147977
> *me 3
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: 



u gotta b there :biggrin: da question is r u ready?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 21 2007, 11:45 AM~8148125
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> u gotta b there  :biggrin:  da question is r u ready?
> *


i think so


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 22 2007, 12:11 AM~8152708
> *i think so
> *




u better b ready bro, all i have to say is that Us Trophy is hooking it up phat for this car show peeps the awards are off the hook very nice looking awards with all the classes that any major car show has. i hope u get a lot of people to support this show.



 

anyone looking for a trohpy shop look no more, hit me up with a pm here or at 559 287 7640.


atomic uffin:


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seavillian_@Jun 22 2007, 03:35 PM~8157115
> * ttt
> *


thanks for the support u the man im about to call right now.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Cali Showdown brought to you by BG Customs.....if you need some work done, hit him up.....AFTER the show is over.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

This is the first show i'm taking the Elko too.....see you all there !


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 22 2007, 11:33 PM~8159418
> *This is the first show i'm taking the Elko too.....see you all there !
> *


we look forward to seeing it. will be a good turnout.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 22 2007, 11:21 PM~8159365
> *Cali Showdown brought to you by BG Customs.....if you need some work done, hit him up.....AFTER the show is over.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the flyer kutty, it looks off the hook, remember need any flyer or design work, hit up kutty on here he knows his shit and can make a masterpiece out of anything.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you all next weekend


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry Guys

Down For Repars!!!\

CALLING ON ALL SOCIOS CAR & BIKE & TRUCK CLUB MEMBERS


BUT!!!!!! I will be attending the Impalas Show ON THE 30TH even If I have to have it towed there!!!

I just HOPE THAT ALL OF MY CLUB MEMBER (((SOCIOS CAR & BIKE & TRUCK CLUB ))) STEP UP TO THE PLATE AND SHOW SOME SUPORT FOR A CLUB THAT IS ALWAYS THERE FOR US!!!

MY SELF I WOULD LIKE TO SHOW THE CLUB'S DOWN HERE IN NORTHEN CA THAT THE SOCIOS CAR & BIKE & AND TRUCK CLUB IS HERE TO STAY AND I WOULD LIKE TO START BIRING IN SOME NEW MEMBERS. 

BUT WE AS A CLUB NEED TO SHOW THEM HOW WE CAN ROAL IN DEEP TO THE SHOW DOWN HERE TO.

THE MILES ARE THE SAME GOING HERE OR UP THERE SO IVE LAYED IT OUT THERE.. LET'S SEE WHO STEPS TO THE PLATE!!!

REMBER!!! LAYED OUT WILL NEVER BE PLAYED OUT!!

LARRY BARCELLUS
SOCIOS CAR & BIKE & TRUCK CLUB
YUBA CITY CA C.C.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84CUTTY WILL B THERE AND TAKIN PIC'S. :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WILL MAKE THE TRIP SEE YOU ALL ON THE FIRST


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1 more week :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Make sure the rides are clean because the coverage will be submitted to StreetLow magazine....... I got ya guys covered!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 24 2007, 10:06 PM~8169236
> *Make sure the rides are clean because the coverage will be submitted to StreetLow magazine.......  I got ya guys covered!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fa show kutty got us covered,


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 24 2007, 06:02 PM~8167778
> *WILL MAKE THE TRIP SEE YOU ALL ON THE FIRST
> *


cool look forward to seeing u there.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

I'LL B THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 25 2007, 02:49 AM~8170007
> *I'LL B THERE! :biggrin:
> *


what time you heading out?


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 25 2007, 09:40 AM~8171097
> *what time you heading out?
> *


I DNT KNW YET EDDIE'S ROLLING TO BUT WE WILL GET IN CONTACT WIT YOU AND PLAN LEAVING IF YOUR DOWN TO GO TO


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 25 2007, 09:59 AM~8171210
> *I DNT KNW YET EDDIE'S ROLLING TO BUT WE WILL GET IN CONTACT WIT YOU AND PLAN LEAVING IF YOUR DOWN TO GO TO
> *


you know i am rollin ... workin on the car this week to get it ready ....


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 25 2007, 10:00 AM~8171222
> *you know i am rollin ... workin on the car this week to get it ready ....
> *


KOO...AYE LOCS IMA PM YOU SOME PICS IN THE NEXT HALF HOUR OR SO OF THE NINERS STUFF...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 25 2007, 10:16 AM~8171311
> *KOO...AYE LOCS IMA PM YOU SOME PICS IN THE NEXT HALF HOUR OR SO OF THE NINERS STUFF...
> *


Cool bro thanks 


also email me some of those pics you took on the drive to Turlock ... 

[email protected]


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

EL PINCHE * REGAL KING * WILL BE IN DA HOUSE !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Jun 25 2007, 09:40 AM~8171097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIES :wave:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2007, 10:31 AM~8171425
> *EL PINCHE  REGAL KING  WILL BE IN DA HOUSE !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2007, 10:35 AM~8171451
> *SUP HOMIES :wave:
> *


what's good bro?


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2007, 10:35 AM~8171451
> *SUP HOMIES :wave:
> *


QUE PASA!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 25 2007, 10:36 AM~8171465
> *:uh:
> *


OK WELL THEN GO BY YOUR FUCKEN SELF, DON'T THINK CALTRAIN GOES OUT THERE, BUT MAYBE


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2007, 10:50 AM~8171559
> *OK WELL THEN GO BY YOUR FUCKEN SELF, DON'T THINK CALTRAIN GOES OUT THERE, BUT MAYBE
> *



*Ale*


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 18 2007, 11:55 PM~8132516
> *kutty hit it right on the spot. lol
> 
> here are the complete classes for the show since we have added some, and all 1st place trophies are 34 inches, seconds and thirds are big too. best ofs are even bigger.
> ...


how many make a class?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2007, 10:31 AM~8171425
> *EL PINCHE  REGAL KING  WILL BE IN DA HOUSE !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *





:0


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)

:looks good


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jun 25 2007, 04:33 PM~8173917
> *how many make a class?
> *


there is no number to make a class we are having all the classes wether their be 1 entry in class or 2 or 3,


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 25 2007, 05:56 PM~8174527
> *there is no number to make a class we are having all the classes wether their be 1 entry in class or 2 or 3,
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seavillian_@Jun 25 2007, 05:22 PM~8174299
> *:looks  good
> *


wad up man, i got your fitting this morning and working on your caddi tonight, should be tonight tonight for u to pick up tommorrow. ill hit u up later just incase u dont see this.   before i go work on it i need to....  first so i can get my mind right.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 25 2007, 06:23 PM~8174728
> *wad up man, i got your fitting this morning and working on your caddi tonight, should be tonight tonight for u to pick up tommorrow. ill hit u up later just incase u dont see this.     before i go work on it i need to....  first so i can get my mind right.
> *


what up BOB


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 24 2007, 11:06 PM~8169236
> *Make sure the rides are clean because the coverage will be submitted to StreetLow magazine.......  I got ya guys covered!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



we're there too....  










just look for the booth, come by and say hello....oh and I said it once or twice maybe even 3 times, but LET'S ALL GET TOGETHER FOR AN OFFICIAL LAY IT LOW PICTURE........at the booth at 2:00pm......


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jun 25 2007, 06:26 PM~8174749
> *what up BOB
> *


wad up bill, u ready for this weekend?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ok to everyone who is calling the information line, im getting so many calls my battery is going dead by 2 pm.. if your call goes straight to voice mail, please leave a message with your name and number and i will definetly get back to u as soon as i can. also u can ask any questions on here by pm me. i am on here alot so i check my messages constantly


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

This might have been asked already but I'm not going 2 go back through all the pages 2 find out so can you please let me know if we can bring a BBQer


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 25 2007, 06:36 PM~8174821
> *ok to everyone who is calling the information line, im getting so many calls my battery is going dead by 2 pm.. if your call goes straight to voice mail, please leave a message with your name and number and i will definetly get back to u as soon as i can. also u can ask any questions on here by pm me. i am on here alot so i check my messages constantly
> *


THANKS FOR THE FAST QUOTE REPONSE FOR MY BIG BODY & HOW MANY IN A CLASS :thumbsup: , HOPEFULLY SOME OTHER LO*LYSTICS WILL BE ABLE TO RIDE OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY. LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF POSITIVE FEEDBACK SO FAR, GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW, :yes: HOPE OUR SHOW DOES JUST THE SAME.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 25 2007, 06:26 PM~8174751
> *we're there too....
> 
> 
> ...




this time is it 4 real? :biggrin: por q en fresno no se hizo


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 25 2007, 07:06 PM~8175058
> *This might have been asked already but I'm not going 2 go back through all the pages 2 find out so can you please let me know if we can bring a BBQer
> *


whats up Gabe yes you can bring a bbq pit


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 25 2007, 06:34 PM~8174806
> *wad up bill, u ready for this weekend?
> *


oh yhea :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jun 25 2007, 09:41 PM~8176518
> *whats up Gabe yes you can bring a bbq pit
> *


What up homie. We might just bring some Carnitas instead


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 25 2007, 07:06 PM~8175058
> *This might have been asked already but I'm not going 2 go back through all the pages 2 find out so can you please let me know if we can bring a BBQer
> *


no sorry no bbqers but ice chest are ok.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

and if u bring beer please bring a cup, we aint supposed to have beer there, but if u bring it we aint tripping just please make sure u put it in a cup.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jun 25 2007, 07:07 PM~8175077
> *THANKS FOR THE FAST QUOTE REPONSE FOR MY BIG BODY & HOW MANY IN A CLASS :thumbsup: , HOPEFULLY SOME OTHER LO*LYSTICS WILL BE ABLE TO RIDE OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY.  LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF POSITIVE FEEDBACK SO FAR, GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW, :yes: HOPE OUR SHOW DOES JUST THE SAME.
> *


there is no minimum to how many in a class, all classes are 100 percent open no matter how many entrees


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Let da count down begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*5 DAYS TILL SHOWTIME *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 25 2007, 11:19 PM~8176993
> *no sorry no bbqers but ice chest are ok.
> *


come on B its a park


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jun 26 2007, 05:38 PM~8182309
> *come on B its a park
> *



x2


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

to anyone who has a full custom car, and a full display, u can setup a car on jackstands, but we dont have much room for a full display, cars are gonna be parked in spaces, and they are regular car spaces, so they about 10 ft wide, so we will not be judging displays. we only have 250 spaces, so its gonna be a tight fit, and will sell out by 11 or 12 so getting their before that will help.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
SEE YOU ALL THERE :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 25 2007, 11:19 PM~8176993
> *no sorry no bbqers but ice chest are ok.
> *


  Lunch meat cheese & white bread :biggrin: & a cold drink


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 27 2007, 12:26 AM~8185091
> *  Lunch meat cheese & white bread  :biggrin:  & a cold drink
> *


u mean lunch meat, cheese, white bread, and a beer. (in a yellow cup)


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 27 2007, 05:25 AM~8185473
> *u mean lunch meat, cheese, white bread, and a beer. (in a yellow cup)
> *



:nono: :nono: 

Red cup.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 27 2007, 06:57 AM~8185748
> *:nono:  :nono:
> 
> Red cup.....
> *





make it a white cup :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 27 2007, 06:57 AM~8185748
> *:nono:  :nono:
> 
> Red cup.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*4 DAYS TILL SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 27 2007, 06:57 AM~8185748
> *:nono:  :nono:
> 
> Red cup.....
> *


yeah red cup :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 26 2007, 10:59 PM~8184967
> *to anyone who has a full custom car, and a full display, u can setup a car on jackstands, but we dont have much room for a full display, cars are gonna be parked in spaces, and they are regular car spaces, so they about 10 ft wide, so we will not be judging displays. we only have 250 spaces, so its gonna be a tight fit, and will sell out by 11 or 12 so getting their before that will help.
> *


i have a display for my bike but it shouldnt be more than 9 feet wide is that cool to go into a stall? oh and my quikshade to.


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

UntouchableS will be there Stocktone of course , Pittsburg , and San Jo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 27 2007, 12:01 PM~8187636
> *yeah red cup :biggrin:
> *


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

I LIKE THE BLUE CUPS :0


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jun 27 2007, 08:46 PM~8191404
> *I LIKE THE BLUE CUPS  :0
> *



As long as they are full it doesn't matter what the color the cup is.....and there is some left for Kutty!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 27 2007, 08:49 PM~8191429
> *As long as they are full it doesn't matter what the color the cup is.....and there is some left for Kutty!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

RED cups


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

WE WILL HAVE SOME EXTRAS RED CUPS JUST IN CASE ANY ONE NEEDS SOME 
SACRAMENTO AND THE MODESTO CHAPTER WILL BE THERE


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

RED CUPS :twak:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

to everyone asking about the bbq situation alot of u are calling and pming me asking why u cant bbq at the park, and why cant u bbq at the areas not reserved for the show, heres the deal, we pretty much have 80 percent of the park rented for the show, once u drive in 80 percent of the park is to your right, where the show will be, if u go to the left thats the remaining part of the park left for regular people, if u choose to go here and bbq, that is fine with us. but you will have to walk to the other side since u wont see nothing from that far. also the reason why we are not allowing bbqing is this. the park was rented for a carshow. ask yourself how much the promotor is spending on the park, insurance, trophies. etc. etc. its not cheap. also the money coming in for entries barely covers that, the show is not sponsored by anyone, it is 100 percent paid for by me. i dont have a single sponsor, so i have to let a food vendor come in and do food, so i can make a penny somewhere, i mean that is the reason why promoters do shows. to make a living, i have spent alot more money then ever was decided to do in the beginning, made the trophies bigger, added more classes. the food vendor would like to make their money they paying also so thats why we say no bbq, ice chest are allowed, think of street low shows. or lg shows. u arent even allowed to take a ice chest in nevermind a bbq. why do they do that, so the vendors can make some money. im not trying to be a asshole about things, but there is a reason to everything, we arent tripping on ice chest, or food u have already prepared, but the park does not want people bbqing just anywhere, like cement or grass. its against the parks policy, and as u know there are other car clubs and organizations that do events here. so if we keep it cool with the park people we can still do events here, if we dont, then they arent gonna let us do anything there again, once again sorry about the bbq situation but i hope everyone understands.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 27 2007, 10:42 PM~8192179
> *RED CUPS :twak:
> *


and red cups are ok. i thank everyone for the cooperation and look forward to seeing everyone at the show.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 28 2007, 12:01 AM~8192559
> *to everyone asking about the bbq situation alot of u are calling and pming me asking why u cant bbq at the park, and why cant u bbq at the areas not reserved for the show, heres the deal, we pretty much have 80 percent of the park rented for the show, once u drive in 80 percent of the park is to your right, where the show will be, if u go to the left thats the remaining part of the park left for regular people, if u choose to go here and bbq, that is fine with us. but you will have to walk to the other side since u wont see nothing from that far. also the reason why we are not allowing bbqing  is this. the park was rented for a carshow. ask yourself how much the promotor is spending on the park, insurance, trophies. etc. etc. its not cheap. also the money coming in for entries barely covers that, the show is not sponsored by anyone, it is 100 percent paid for by me. i dont have a single sponsor, so i have to let a food vendor come in and do food, so i can make a penny somewhere, i mean that is the reason why promoters do shows. to make a living, i have spent alot more money then ever was decided to do in the beginning, made the trophies bigger, added more classes. the food vendor would like to make their  money they paying also so thats why we say no bbq, ice chest are allowed, think of street low shows. or lg shows. u arent even allowed to take a ice chest in nevermind a bbq. why do they do that, so the vendors can make some money. im not trying to be a asshole about things, but there is a reason to everything, we arent tripping on ice chest, or food u have already prepared, but the park does not want people bbqing just anywhere, like cement or grass. its against the parks policy, and as u know there are other car clubs and organizations that do events here. so if we keep it cool with the park people we can still do events here, if we dont, then they arent gonna let us do anything there again, once again sorry about the bbq situation but i hope everyone understands.
> *



Well put.......


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Socios Car & Bike & Truck Club,
Yuba City C.C.


We will be Showing Up So We Can Blow Up!!! LOL LOL J.K

I will be cruising My Big Dually down there to Show it and see some of the other Clubs and there members and there Bad Ass Trucks and Cars.

I'm looking forward to seeing some of my new friends at the Shows and some of my old ones 2.

((((((O Ya and the Fine Ass Lady's Hell Ya , So Bring them ALL OUT!!!!!!))))))


P.S. Home Boy and Fine Ass Lady's

The Saturday before this bad as Show Is the Impalas Car Show in the Small town of Oroville Ca.

((( I hope to see some of your BAD ASS Ride's at this show two. (((((( O Ya and ALL the Fine Ass Lady's LOL))) HELL YA!!!!!

I will be Attending the Oroville Show and the Cali Show in Stockton Ca.

Riding Low For The Show is my tempo.

Larry Barcellus
Socios Car & Bike & Truck Club,
Yuba City C.C.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jun 28 2007, 01:41 AM~8192781
> *Socios Car & Bike & Truck Club,
> Yuba City C.C.
> We will be Showing Up So We Can Blow Up!!!  LOL LOL J.K
> ...




we look forward to seeeing u there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*3 DAYS TILL SHOWTIME!*


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 27 2007, 08:49 PM~8191429
> *As long as they are full it doesn't matter what the color the cup is.....and there is some left for Kutty!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2007, 10:02 PM~8176184
> *this time is it 4 real?  :biggrin:  por q en fresno no se hizo
> *


it's all up to EVERYONE to show up at that time...........2:00 PM at the booth gente....let's do thiisssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 28 2007, 06:40 PM~8197483
> *it's all up to EVERYONE to show up at that time...........2:00 PM at the booth gente....let's do thiisssssssssssssssssssss
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jun 28 2007, 01:41 AM~8192781
> *Socios Car & Bike & Truck Club,
> Yuba City C.C.
> We will be Showing Up So We Can Blow Up!!!  LOL LOL J.K
> ...


See you out there!


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

72 Kutty


Thats a bad ass picture of my truck. Thanks for posting it.


Riding Low For the Show Is My Tempo.

Larry Barcellus
Socios Car & Bike & Truck Club


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

its almost SHOWTIME


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 29 2007, 12:05 AM~8199935
> *its almost SHOWTIME
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*2 more days til showtime!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 29 2007, 09:08 AM~8201375
> *2 more days til showtime!
> *


:0


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 29 2007, 08:23 AM~8201471
> *:0
> *


 hno: hno: :barf: :barf:   
no worries no getting sick & be cool at the show :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 29 2007, 10:25 AM~8201892
> *hno:  hno:  :barf:  :barf:
> no worries no getting sick  & be cool at the show :biggrin:
> *




Q- vo homie, r u going 2 this show?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

what is the address to the park?



dta*97



:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wuz up homie, just mapquest oak grove regional park in Stockton  c u there


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

What the Fuck's Up Home Boy's and Lady's ??


Sunday is just around the corner and I will be rolling up there to have so fun with all my friends and Fans.

LOL LOL J.K.

Hope to see all you guys up there O Ya and The Lady's..

Keep them Low For The Show.

Being A Rider And Rideing Low For The Show Is My Life!!

P.S. Every One Drive Safe Up To The Show and watch for the Po Po..


Larry


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: We`re ready


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS will be DEEEP!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jun 29 2007, 10:08 PM~8206319
> *LO*LYSTICS will be DEEEP!
> *



Cool, glad to see Lo*Lystics is coming out!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jun 29 2007, 10:08 PM~8206319
> *LO*LYSTICS will be DEEEP!
> *


what up rich you guys are always deep nothin new :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Getting car ready as of today Bobby :biggrin: we'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jun 29 2007, 10:38 PM~8206506
> *Getting car ready as of today Bobby  :biggrin:  we'll be there  :thumbsup:
> *


I LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YA THERE BENNY


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

ONE HELPS YOU SLEEP :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 30 2007, 01:27 AM~8207021
> * ONE HELPS YOU SLEEP :biggrin:
> *



LOL
 TWO


----------



## 1LORNGR (Feb 21, 2006)

Kapital Kreations will be there. This show looks like a lot of fun. One more show and group to support.

See you all tomorrow

Jason


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

too many posts, what time does this start?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 30 2007, 10:54 AM~8208172
> *too many posts, what time does this start?
> *




show is from 11am 4pm 



this show is going to be off the hOOk bro hope u make it to this show 




dta*97


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

FO SHO! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 13 2007, 03:58 PM~8098995
> *roll in starts at 8 am
> *


we will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 30 2007, 11:53 AM~8208813
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Kutty, see you there


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

Will be there with the Vette. See ya there.


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

Show starts at 11 right


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100spokedaytonman_@Jun 30 2007, 12:48 PM~8209026
> *Show starts at 11 right
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

i got my batteries chargin already :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ITS ALMOST HERE, DAM DOING A SHOW IS SOME STRESS AND HEADACHE. NOW THAT IM IN THESE SHOES. I CAN HONESTLY SAY THAT SHOW PROMOTERS DONT GET APPRECIATED, WE BEING CAR SHOW PARTICIPANTS NEED TO ONCE AND AWHILE REALIZE THE TIME AND HEADACHE IT TAKES TO DO A SHOW. DAM IT IS SOME SHIT. IVE NEED SO MANY OF THESE  THIS PAST COUPLE MONTHS IT AINT EVEN FUNNY, THE MONEY IM GONNA MAKE ARE BARELY GONNA COVER THESE LAST COUPLE SACKS. LOL. OK SEE EVERYONE THERE, IM READY THE TROPHIES ARE READY, THE FOOD IS READY, THE PARK IS READY. AND I THINK SO ARE MOST OF YOU ALL. THE WAIT IS ALMOST OVER, THE 2007 CALI SHOWDOWN IS ALMSOST HERE. 

TO ALL CAR SHOW PARTICIPANTS PLEASE DONT LINE UP BEFORE 8 AM. THE PARK OPENS ITS GATE AT 8 AM ANYONE LINED UP BEFORE THAT WILL HAVE TO BACK UP AND PULL OUT SO THAT THE SHOW STAFF CAN GO IN FIRST. SO BE THERE ANY TIME AFTER 8AM AND ROLL IN IS TILL 12 OR UNTILL WE FILL UP. 

OK SEE YA THERE. I HAVE TO GO SMOKE ANOTHER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 30 2007, 03:47 PM~8209627
> *ITS ALMOST HERE, DAM DOING A SHOW IS SOME STRESS AND HEADACHE. NOW THAT IM IN THESE SHOES. I CAN HONESTLY SAY THAT SHOW PROMOTERS DONT GET APPRECIATED, WE BEING CAR SHOW PARTICIPANTS NEED TO ONCE AND AWHILE REALIZE THE TIME AND HEADACHE IT TAKES TO DO A SHOW. DAM IT IS SOME SHIT. IVE NEED SO MANY OF THESE    THIS PAST COUPLE MONTHS IT AINT EVEN FUNNY, THE MONEY IM GONNA MAKE ARE BARELY GONNA COVER THESE LAST COUPLE SACKS. LOL. OK SEE EVERYONE THERE, IM READY THE TROPHIES ARE READY, THE FOOD IS READY, THE PARK IS READY. AND I THINK SO ARE MOST OF YOU ALL. THE WAIT IS ALMOST OVER, THE 2007 CALI SHOWDOWN IS ALMSOST HERE.
> 
> TO ALL CAR SHOW PARTICIPANTS PLEASE DONT LINE UP BEFORE 8 AM. THE PARK OPENS ITS GATE AT 8 AM ANYONE LINED UP BEFORE THAT WILL HAVE TO BACK UP AND PULL OUT SO THAT THE SHOW STAFF CAN GO IN FIRST. SO BE THERE ANY TIME AFTER 8AM AND ROLL IN IS TILL 12 OR UNTILL WE FILL UP.
> ...


Look out for all them fools that show up at 5am. :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*1 MORE DAY TILL SHOWTIME!*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 30 2007, 11:53 AM~8208813
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 30 2007, 03:47 PM~8209627
> *ITS ALMOST HERE, DAM DOING A SHOW IS SOME STRESS AND HEADACHE. NOW THAT IM IN THESE SHOES. I CAN HONESTLY SAY THAT SHOW PROMOTERS DONT GET APPRECIATED, WE BEING CAR SHOW PARTICIPANTS NEED TO ONCE AND AWHILE REALIZE THE TIME AND HEADACHE IT TAKES TO DO A SHOW. DAM IT IS SOME SHIT. IVE NEED SO MANY OF THESE    THIS PAST COUPLE MONTHS IT AINT EVEN FUNNY, THE MONEY IM GONNA MAKE ARE BARELY GONNA COVER THESE LAST COUPLE SACKS. LOL. OK SEE EVERYONE THERE, IM READY THE TROPHIES ARE READY, THE FOOD IS READY, THE PARK IS READY. AND I THINK SO ARE MOST OF YOU ALL. THE WAIT IS ALMOST OVER, THE 2007 CALI SHOWDOWN IS ALMSOST HERE.
> 
> TO ALL CAR SHOW PARTICIPANTS PLEASE DONT LINE UP BEFORE 8 AM. THE PARK OPENS ITS GATE AT 8 AM ANYONE LINED UP BEFORE THAT WILL HAVE TO BACK UP AND PULL OUT SO THAT THE SHOW STAFF CAN GO IN FIRST. SO BE THERE ANY TIME AFTER 8AM AND ROLL IN IS TILL 12 OR UNTILL WE FILL UP.
> ...



:wow: :yes: :angel: 


What's up Bobby, it's Lisset i will see you mañana.. :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 30 2007, 04:32 PM~8209815
> *1 MORE DAY TILL SHOWTIME!
> *



Since we are having carnitas, can some one bring some tequila..it's because everytime I have cueritos i need to take a shot.. :angel: 























Just kidding :cheesy: But we are having cueritos..


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Make sure the rides are clean...coverage is going straight to StreetLow Magazine.


:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Will alcohol be sold ?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jun 30 2007, 06:04 PM~8210226
> *Since we are having carnitas, can some one bring some tequila..it's because everytime I have cueritos i need to take a shot.. :angel:
> Just kidding :cheesy:  But we are having cueritos..
> *





de cual quieres? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 30 2007, 08:14 PM~8210714
> *Make sure the rides are clean...coverage is going straight to StreetLow Magazine.
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: see you guys tommrow!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 30 2007, 08:57 PM~8210877
> *de cual quieres? :biggrin:
> *


 hno: 


I don't discriminate... :happysad: :nicoderm:

Surprise me!!! :0


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 30 2007, 08:29 PM~8210768
> *Will alcohol be sold ?
> *


NO ALCHOHOL WILL NOT BE SOLD, THE PARK WILL NOT ALLOW ALCHOHOL THERE, U CAN BRING SOME FOR YOURSELF, BUT ANYONE CAUGHT SELLING ALCHOHOL WILL BE EJECTED FROM THE SHOW RIGHT AWAY. AND IF U BRING IT FOR YOURSELF, U MUST HAVE IT IN A CUP.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

well its almost 5 in the morning and after a long night of no sleep, putting a car back together, organizing a show, and loading up 4 trucks and 2 trailers, im beat, but im ready for the show. gonna take a shower and head to the park, hopefully no one beat me there, ok see everyone at the park, and good luck to everyone in their class. 

BOBBY

CEO BG PRODUCTIONS


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

ON MY WAY LITTERALLY!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

hno: Almost time


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

GETTING READY TO LEAVE SOON! HAVE FUN EVERYBODY.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:yes: :thumbsup: on my way soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 1 2007, 06:21 AM~8212090
> *hno: Almost time
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Almost there...........


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:biggrin: how was it???????????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks 2 Bobby n every 1 da came out :biggrin: had a good time n da weather wuz great  also wuz great kicking it wit my club n talking 2 every 1  hopefully every 1 made it home safe n till next show .......


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

good show bob :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Congrats to all the riders who got first place !


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)

good show BG,had a nice time and the whether and trees was coool


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

Untouchables Car Club had a Great time at the show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

GREAT OUTCOME. I BELIEVE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME, I KNOW WE DID, GREAT JOB BOB, EXCEPT FOR THE PARKING SITUATION. LOL :biggrin: SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE. NOKTURNAL WILL SURELY BE THERE.........................NOKTURNAL IN THE HOUSE.............................


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Hope Every One Got Home Safe!!!!


The Show????

((((((Best Paint ????????????????))))))

Nothing In My Class????????????? Don't Get It ????????????????????????

Por Show Will Not Attend Again.

Good Seeing EveyOne At The Show had lots of Fun With My Club And all the People. I meet Some Real Nice People there and hope to see them at the next show.

O Ya,,, and Some Real Nice Lady's

Special Thanks to Gab's Wife for the Food It was some of the best I have ever Had!!!!!!


Larry Barcellus
Socios Car & Bike & Truck Club


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Hay 72 Kutty

Post some pic Home boy.

Looking forward to seeing you at the next show.

Glad to see you Placed my friend.

Larry


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

whats up bobby ...great show..i had fun just kickin it & drinkin :biggrin: oh and i will attend next years show


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jul 1 2007, 09:50 PM~8215586
> *Hay 72 Kutty
> 
> Post some pic Home boy.
> ...



Cool meeting you too bro. Your truck was looking clean and I can see why you got best paint. I did not have a car in the show, just taking pics for the magazine. I'll post a few in awhile.


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

not bad kinda small...... but for the first year cant ask for much more better luck next year......


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jul 1 2007, 09:24 PM~8215451
> *Hope Every One Got Home Safe!!!!
> The Show????
> 
> ...




:scrutinize: So just because I just say Hi and don't call you by your first name you forget mine.. :tongue: 


Just kidding Larry, I am happy to hear you enjoy my cooking!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Bobby, great turn out. Had a great time so did my Lil man!!!
<------It was his first car show. :cheesy:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Had a great time ,good turn out, will be there for the next one for sure, great talking to all other clubs ,see everybody at the next one. 84 cutty where the pics at Fucker


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Good Job for the being the First show Bobby had a good time, will be there for the next one and the Trophy's were tight. :thumbsup: 







:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: CALI SHOWDOWN!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS had a great time good turnout and location will be there next year for sure


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

i would like to thank everyone who came out to support cali showdown. it was a hectic day, and for the first annual, was a great outcome. i would like to thank all the local clubs that came out, defenitely first lo lystics they came deep, with some clean cars, also nor cal rydaz who are always down to come have fun at a show. also skanless, sangre latina, thanks for coming, also socios, ragz 2 envy, import illusions who drove 3 hours to get there, also flawless kreationz from sac, also nokturnal who also came deep, lay m low, untouchables, and anyone im missing. its been a long couple of days, and my mind is on half mode. also i would like to thank my club creativity, for coming from dinuba and coming to help with the show. to any participant who did not place, we tried to judge as acurate as we could, there was alot of cars in the same classes for instance 60s street had 22 entries, its very hard to judge that many cars in a same class, it pretty much ends up being a one point win, everyone was so close in points, im sorry to anyone who didnt get a trophy, but it was tough competition out there today, also for anyone whos class we did not have, for a small show we had alot of classes, but there was some we couldnt break up, we couldnt afford to get 400 trophies and only have 200 cars show up, so we had to take of some classes if we missed your class dont worry we are looking for a bigger venue for next year and will defenitely add any class missed. i would like everyone to know that this show was put on and run by me and only me. thats what made it so hard, it might of looked like i had it under control but dam i was stressing, its hard to have to do everything by yourself, if u look at any show promoter they have a team, i was solo. i got help throughout the day with registration and parking but the main stuff was on me. i look forward to doing another show next year, and i will be assembling a team to help me do it. hope everyone made it home safe, and thanks once again for supporting a local event. 

bobby

bg productions


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jul 1 2007, 10:59 PM~8216055
> *Good Job for the being the First show Bobby had a good time, will be there for the next one and the Trophy's were tight.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations benny the car was looking sweet.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 1 2007, 11:04 PM~8216089
> *LO*LYSTICS had a great time good turnout and location will be there next year for sure
> *


thanks for coming out we appreciate the support you guys always need to show up deep like that, and keep on taking that most members.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 1 2007, 10:24 PM~8215777
> *Bobby, great turn out. Had a great time so did my Lil man!!!
> <------It was his first car show. :cheesy:
> *


thanks for coming lisset im sorry i didnt get time to kick it with u guys, for a minute, i didnt even get to see lil man, but im glad u had a good time. look forward to seeing you guys there next year.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jul 1 2007, 09:53 PM~8215600
> *whats up bobby ...great show..i had fun just kickin it & drinkin :biggrin: oh and i will attend next years show
> *


thanks for coming out SKANLESS nice to see the local homies there,


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jul 1 2007, 08:36 PM~8215190
> *Congrats to all the riders who got first place !
> 
> *


congratulations hope u like the trophies.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jul 1 2007, 09:23 PM~8215446
> *GREAT OUTCOME. I BELIEVE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME, I KNOW WE DID, GREAT JOB BOB, EXCEPT FOR THE PARKING SITUATION. LOL :biggrin:  SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE. NOKTURNAL WILL SURELY BE THERE.........................NOKTURNAL IN THE HOUSE.............................
> *


wad up jaime thanks for coming, and im sorry about the parking situation, next time we will have it at a bigger place and everyone can have alot more space, i tried to line everyone up in spaces, because we wanted to sell that place out, i think we did just that. but u got to keep ya 2 spaces so the parking situation worked out. i actually got tired of repeating myself and gave up, no one was listening to me. but it all worked out great, and was defenetily a 1st annual to remember. see yall at lg 22nd


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jul 1 2007, 09:24 PM~8215451
> *Hope Every One Got Home Safe!!!!
> The Show????
> 
> ...


well as far as the best paint, we chose u since best paint is usually the single color paint job, that has the most depth, and was the cleanest, and your paint is off the hook, as far as not placing in your class, there was a lot of competition in truck class, there is alot of clean trucks, and yours is one of them, it was a close one, you was a couple points away, its very hard for the judges when u have so many vehicles in the same class. and every little thing helps u to win, opening your hood helps, it gets u engine points, alot of cars didnt place because when we judged them they had the hood or trunk closed we cant give any points for engine when your hood is closed. i will check the judge sheets tommorrow and if there was any mistake in judging, or adding up, i will get you your trophy, as for u not wanting to come back to the show, im sorry u feel that way, and i hope u would change your mind. and come visit cali showdown next year. thanks for coming, and besides the trophy situation i hope u had a good time.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Bobby on behalf of Impalas, I would like to thank you for hooking us up with such a good spot you are a man of your word :thumbsup: and for puuting on a good show. For this being your first show it was well organized even though you probably heard some negative feedback from some folks about fees but hey you can only control what you can right?? Anyway we had a great time and cant wait until your next one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 1 2007, 11:28 PM~8216267
> *thanks for coming lisset im sorry i didnt get time to kick it with u guys, for a minute, i didnt even get to see lil man, but im glad u had a good time. look forward to seeing you guys there next year.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 2 2007, 12:23 AM~8216225
> *i would like to thank everyone who came out to support cali showdown. it was a hectic day, and for the first annual, was a great outcome. i would like to thank all the local clubs that came out, defenitely first lo lystics they came deep, with some clean cars, also nor cal rydaz who are always down to come have fun at a show. also skanless, sangre latina, thanks for coming, also socios, ragz 2 envy, import illusions who drove 3 hours to get there, also flawless kreationz from sac,  also nokturnal who also came deep, lay m low, untouchables, and anyone im missing. its been a long couple of days, and my mind is on half mode. also i would like to thank my club creativity, for coming from dinuba and coming to help with the show. to any participant who did not place, we tried to judge as acurate as we could, there was alot of cars in the same classes for instance 60s street had 22 entries, its very hard to judge that many cars in a same class, it pretty much ends up being a one point win, everyone was so close in points, im sorry to anyone who didnt get a trophy, but it was tough competition out there today, also for anyone whos class we did not have, for a small show we had alot of classes, but there was some we couldnt break up, we couldnt afford to get 400 trophies and only have 200 cars show up, so we had to take of some classes if we missed your class dont worry we are looking for a bigger venue for next year and will defenitely add any class missed. i would like everyone to know that this show was put on and run by me and only me. thats what made it so hard, it might of looked like i had it under control but dam i was stressing, its hard to have to do everything by yourself, if u look at any show promoter they have a team, i was solo. i got help throughout the day with registration and parking but the main stuff was on me. i look forward to doing another show next year, and i will be assembling a team to help me do it. hope everyone made it home safe, and thanks once again for supporting a local event.
> 
> bobby
> ...






it was a very well good turn out and a gr8t car show and the weather was off the hook. yeah bobby it was a three hr drive but i knew the drive was going to be nice and the show was going to be good also, on behalf of import illusions i would like to say that we all had fun there, i would say we had no problems no drama there and cant wait till next year also. the trophy's were good looking also like others have said too, if any one needs trophy's for there show coming up hit me up my friend robert did the trophy's from Us Trophy, call me 5592877640 or pm me for more info about that there. bottom line bobby good overall show and kutty it was nice meeting u there too, the only thing im sad about is that i heard Chole was there from streetlow and i did not get to meet her and take a pic with her if this is true bobby im mad cause ive never got a chance to meet her and get a pic with her.





well thank u all and hope everyone had a good time there.



atomic 


import illusions 


dta customz


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Had a great time ... thanks


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jul 1 2007, 11:59 PM~8216055
> *Good Job for the being the First show Bobby had a good time, will be there for the next one and the Trophy's were tight.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...





im happy that u liked ur award there bro,



trophy was done by US trophy 5592877640



atomic 


import illusions


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 1 2007, 10:23 PM~8215770
> *:scrutinize: So just because I just say Hi and don't call you by your first name you forget mine.. :tongue:
> Just kidding Larry, I am happy to hear you enjoy my cooking!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


It was yummy good.... :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

But I had fun out there....besides our show in may, this was the first show I attended as a SOCIOS member, and entered my car....It would have been cool if there was an Under Construction category, but its all good......Just entering my car along with other SOCIOS members made my day just that better....Big ups to our Woodlone Chapter Prez for winning first place in the 70's mild..... and the other SOCIOS members that got trophies....yeah yeah!!!!!!!!.........


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 2 2007, 09:34 AM~8218049
> *it was a very well good turn out and a gr8t car show and the weather was off the hook.  yeah bobby it was a three hr drive but i knew the drive was going to be nice and the show was going to be good also, on behalf of import illusions i would like to say that we all had fun there, i would say we had no problems no drama there and cant wait till next year also.  the trophy's were good looking also like others have said too, if any one needs trophy's for there show coming up hit me up my friend robert did the trophy's from Us Trophy, call me 5592877640 or pm me for more info about that there.  bottom line bobby good overall show and kutty it was nice meeting u there too, the only thing im sad about is that i heard Chole was there from streetlow and i did not get to meet her and take a pic with her if this is true bobby im mad cause ive never got a chance to meet her and get a pic with her.
> well thank u all and hope everyone had a good time there.
> atomic
> ...


dam im mad too i didnt know she was there, i wanted a pic with my head inbetween here titties. lol. well i have to say, thanks alot atomic with the trophy hook up, and helping me give them out, u drove along way, and i really appreciate that, and defenitely we will use us trophies next time, they looked great and his service is even better. overall it was a freaking crazy day for me, i finnaly stepped on the other side of the car show game, i have been a competitor for so long, it was really different to be a promoter. i would like to thank everyone who gave me support and came out to help make it a tight show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so when is da next show Bobby? :biggrin: cuz I'm ready 2 go


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 2 2007, 11:52 AM~8218808
> *so when is da next show Bobby?  :biggrin:  cuz I'm ready 2 go
> *


shit 2020, lol nah im gonna try to do 2 or 3 next year, but im looking for a bigger spot. so we can fit more cars, and preferbely something gated, so we dont got people driving through all day. theres a little chance i might try to do another one end of this year, but thats up in the air. we will see. but thanks for the support. and i look forward to having u at the next show. and this time, bring the truck, i think alot of people would have liked to see it.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

whats up had a good time ill b posting pics of the show.got a pic of every car out there.look 4 84cutty's pics :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 2 2007, 12:01 PM~8218856
> *shit 2020, lol nah im gonna try to do 2 or 3 next year, but im looking for a bigger spot. so we can fit more cars, and preferbely something gated, so we dont got people driving through all day. theres a little chance i might try to do another one end of this year, but thats up in the air. we will see. but thanks for the support. and i look forward to having u at the next show. and this time, bring the truck, i think alot  of people would have liked to see it.
> *




u do a show n i'll b there, I'm thinking of just dropping da truck at ur shop n get started on it :biggrin: I have a couple of shows da I payed already like summer slam n lowrider in san mateo so i might not go 2 vegas n get started on it.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 2 2007, 12:24 PM~8218994
> *u do a show n i'll b there, I'm thinking of just dropping da truck at ur shop n get started on it  :biggrin:  I have  a couple of shows da I payed already like summer slam n lowrider in san mateo so i might not go 2 vegas n get started on it.
> *


when is summer slam, and where


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 1 2007, 10:23 PM~8216225
> *i would like to thank everyone who came out to support cali showdown. it was a hectic day, and for the first annual, was a great outcome. i would like to thank all the local clubs that came out, defenitely first lo lystics they came deep, with some clean cars, also nor cal rydaz who are always down to come have fun at a show. also skanless, sangre latina, thanks for coming, also socios, ragz 2 envy, import illusions who drove 3 hours to get there, also flawless kreationz from sac,  also nokturnal who also came deep, lay m low, untouchables, and anyone im missing. its been a long couple of days, and my mind is on half mode. also i would like to thank my club creativity, for coming from dinuba and coming to help with the show. to any participant who did not place, we tried to judge as acurate as we could, there was alot of cars in the same classes for instance 60s street had 22 entries, its very hard to judge that many cars in a same class, it pretty much ends up being a one point win, everyone was so close in points, im sorry to anyone who didnt get a trophy, but it was tough competition out there today, also for anyone whos class we did not have, for a small show we had alot of classes, but there was some we couldnt break up, we couldnt afford to get 400 trophies and only have 200 cars show up, so we had to take of some classes if we missed your class dont worry we are looking for a bigger venue for next year and will defenitely add any class missed. i would like everyone to know that this show was put on and run by me and only me. thats what made it so hard, it might of looked like i had it under control but dam i was stressing, its hard to have to do everything by yourself, if u look at any show promoter they have a team, i was solo. i got help throughout the day with registration and parking but the main stuff was on me. i look forward to doing another show next year, and i will be assembling a team to help me do it. hope everyone made it home safe, and thanks once again for supporting a local event.
> 
> bobby
> ...



:wave: Dont forget about us we were there to atleast a few of us but we did have a great time for your first show it was off the hook....Next year we will be coming out stronger... wish my ride was done for this show but you know how this works...but for sure well be there next year....*FROM ALL THE AZTECAS THAT SHOWED UP JUST WANTED TO SAY THANX FOR A GREAT SHOW,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*




AND IF YOU DONT KNOW WHO THIS IS ITS EDGAR


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I seen a few other clubs out there too.......

GoodFellas, Impalas (Merced, Stockton & Modesto) Just Rollin, Sons of Mexico, 559 Kustomz, 209 Style, Boulevard Image, Taste of Latin, UCE, Rebirth, New Life, Bay Area Bosses, Midnighters, PT Cruisers and a lot of solo riders.

Great show, can't wait for 08!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We had a great time, hopefully we can do it next year again. We have to defend our most members plaque.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 2 2007, 12:42 PM~8219129
> *when is summer slam, and where
> *




July 29th in Irvine ca  let's roll!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 2 2007, 01:26 PM~8219446
> *I seen a few other clubs out there too.......
> 
> GoodFellas, Impalas (Merced, Stockton & Modesto) Just Rollin, Sons of Mexico, 559 Kustomz, 209 Style, Boulevard Image, Taste of Latin, UCE, Rebirth, New Life, Bay Area Bosses, Midnighters, PT Cruisers and a lot of solo riders.
> ...


 :biggrin: UNTOUCHABLES :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

WELL HOPE YOU ENJOY THE PICS THESE ARE THE ONES I TOOK HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE WIT MY BEST HOMIE AND SOME HOMIES....



THANKS "4pumpedTLon20s" FOR A GREAT A SHOW!


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

VERY GOOD SHOW!!!! HAD A GREAT TIME. LOCATION WAS NICE. :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 2 2007, 05:21 PM~8220595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Had a great time!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 2 2007, 05:15 PM~8220547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nic pic!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 2 2007, 02:33 PM~8219921
> *:biggrin: UNTOUCHABLES :biggrin:
> *



You guys were in his first post, I just tried to put the rest!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 2 2007, 04:36 PM~8220670
> *WELL HOPE YOU ENJOY THE PICS THESE ARE THE ONES I TOOK HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE WIT MY BEST HOMIE AND SOME HOMIES....
> THANKS "4pumpedTLon20s" FOR A GREAT A SHOW!
> *



Nice pics, now I don't have to post any! You got it covered.....


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 2 2007, 07:00 PM~8221672
> *Nice pics, now I don't have to post any!  You got it covered.....
> *


O you can post yours they will kill mines ur a pro!! But thanks for the compliment...
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Jul 2 2007, 05:47 PM~8221139
> *VERY GOOD SHOW!!!! HAD A GREAT TIME. LOCATION WAS NICE. :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

The man responsible for the show, and still got his car together in the last couple of weeks to get it out there for the show. One hell of a job for a FIRST show!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 2 2007, 06:56 PM~8221640
> *You guys were in his first post, I just tried to put the rest!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Jul 2 2007, 12:54 PM~8219217
> *:wave: Dont forget about us we were there to atleast a few of us but we did have a great time for your first show it was off the hook....Next year we will be coming out stronger... wish my ride was done for this show but you know how this works...but for sure well be there next year....FROM ALL THE AZTECAS THAT SHOWED UP JUST WANTED TO SAY THANX FOR A GREAT SHOW,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> AND IF YOU DONT KNOW WHO THIS IS ITS EDGAR
> *


im sorry i knew i was missing some, actually alot, my brain has been so fried after yesterday, i think it will take me a couple days to get back to normal, to any club i forgot to mention, thanks for coming, and see ya next year


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 2 2007, 07:30 PM~8221921
> *The man responsible for the show, and still got his car together in the last couple of weeks to get it out there for the show.  One hell of a job for a FIRST show!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pics kutty, i was so busy all day that i didnt take one pic. but i know u got lots. and yes i was the man responsible for the show. me and me only, i will never do one by myself again, next year i will be building a team. its to much stuff for one person to do. and i actually put the car back together the night before, it spent a couple of weeks at the painters getting some work done, thats a nightmare too. but i guess all car builds are. well we are working on fixing the bugs of doing a show. and making next year bigger, and better with more classes, bigger trophies, and maybe some entertainment, i kind of liked the family event though, it aint a family event, when u got hyphy dudes rapping, no offense to the hyphy dudes, but it makes the crowd hyphy. so maybe no entertainment. but i promise it will be bigger and better, and at a new location.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

and thanks for all your help kutty, u were by far the single person who helped me the most, i couldnt have done it without u. also thanks to my club members from creativity. who drove 3 hours to come help me out. also thanks to berto from nokturnal who helped with some of the move in.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I posted a few pics in post your rides.....Kutty Pics.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 2 2007, 08:21 PM~8222369
> *thanks for the pics kutty, i was so busy all day that i didnt take one pic. but i know u got lots. and yes i was the man responsible for the show. me and me only, i will never do one by myself again, next year i will be building a team. its to much stuff for one  person to do. and i actually put the car back together the night before, it spent a couple of weeks at the painters getting some work done, thats a nightmare too. but i guess all car builds are. well we are working on fixing the bugs of doing a show. and making next year bigger, and better with more classes,  bigger trophies, and maybe some entertainment, i kind of liked the family event though, it aint a family event, when u got hyphy dudes rapping, no offense to the hyphy dudes, but it makes the crowd hyphy. so maybe no entertainment. but i promise it will be bigger and better,  and at a new location.
> *


what up bob you did a great job homie one of the best shows ive been to in a while :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

watup bobby my apoligies 4 not showing we were having a financial crisis ha ha anyway hope things worked out looks like a big show props to u m gonna need that kit 4 that 2001 impala so give me a call cars getn dropped off on friday hit me w the price sorry again on behalf of kingfish customs n my fam k


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 2 2007, 04:36 PM~8220670
> *WELL HOPE YOU ENJOY THE PICS THESE ARE THE ONES I TOOK HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE WIT  MY BEST HOMIE  AND SOME HOMIES....
> THANKS "4pumpedTLon20s" FOR A GREAT A SHOW!
> *


Are you reffering to that chunky guy that was wearing all black with that bad ass Regal that never comes out?? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 3 2007, 07:16 AM~8224950
> *watup bobby my apoligies 4 not showing we were having a financial crisis ha ha anyway hope things worked out looks like a big show props to u m gonna need that kit 4 that 2001 impala so give me a call cars getn dropped off on friday hit me w the price sorry again on behalf of kingfish customs n my fam k
> *


What's up Homie :wave: 
We should have some $$$$ comming your way this week


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 2 2007, 07:00 PM~8221672
> *Nice pics, now I don't have to post any!  You got it covered.....
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MAYBE JUST A FEW OF MY LIL BRO'S RIDE!
CONGRATS ON THE WIN EDDIE.... R.I.P. LIL BRO!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 3 2007, 11:41 AM~8226204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you !!!!!!!nice pic !!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 3 2007, 10:41 AM~8226204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

I talked to Eddies, dad very nice guy. I was really happy to see the car out there.


It was a great show, wont miss next years.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 3 2007, 07:45 AM~8225072
> *Are you reffering to that chunky guy that was wearing all black with that bad ass Regal that never comes out?? :biggrin:
> *


Something lik that..... :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 3 2007, 10:41 AM~8226204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations to eddie and his car, may he always rest in peace, and may he always place at a show. if theres one car that deserves to always place for the passion that was put into it, and the sentimental value its eddies car. he will be missed but never forgotten.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 3 2007, 01:02 PM~8227232
> *congratulations to eddie and his car, may he always rest in peace, and may he always place at a show. if theres one car that deserves to always place for the passion that was put into it, and the sentimental value its eddies car. he will be missed but never forgotten.
> *


WELL SAID! THANK YOU BRO! EDDIE WOULD OF LOVED TO BE THERE FOR YOUR FIRST SHOW & YOUR SECOND.. R.I.P. LIL EDDIE :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: for eddie,


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 3 2007, 02:25 PM~8227917
> *:thumbsup: for eddie,
> *


X2


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 3 2007, 10:41 AM~8226204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on the win.....very nice ride.....saw that up close....real nice.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)

:biggrin: eddie my love is nice


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)

eddie my love is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 3 2007, 02:02 PM~8227232
> *congratulations to eddie and his car, may he always rest in peace, and may he always place at a show. if theres one car that deserves to always place for the passion that was put into it, and the sentimental value its eddies car. he will be missed but never forgotten.
> *


Thank you , never forgotten, EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jul 3 2007, 01:24 PM~8226950
> *I talked to Eddies, dad very nice guy. I was really happy to see the car out there.
> It was a great show, wont miss next years.
> *


See you there!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Jul 3 2007, 06:35 PM~8229229
> *Congrats on the win.....very nice ride.....saw that up close....real nice.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 3 2007, 01:02 PM~8227232
> *congratulations to eddie and his car, may he always rest in peace, and may he always place at a show. if theres one car that deserves to always place for the passion that was put into it, and the sentimental value its eddies car. he will be missed but never forgotten.
> *



Eddie's car is very nice and alot of people would agree  But people should understand that many cars have sentimental value 2 their owners. Such as my wife's car Bejeweled '65 that car belonged 2 my Homeboy Paul Sanchez who passed away . I guess what I'm getting at is that it seems that the 64 is getting alot of sympathy from what happened . I just don't think it's fair 4 other people who participate in car shows have 2 compete against sympathy. So by you saying that "if theres one car that deserves to always place for the passion that was put into it". wouldnt make it fair 4 for other Lowriders that work countless nights on their cars busting their knuckles for a passion that they also have. Look I'm not directing this 2 you Bobby or any one else . What I'm saying is that many cars and people have there own stories and we should not favor people on that. I'm not hating on Eddie's car if that's what it seems like. Our club SOCIOS contributed 2 the carpet in the 64 and also donated some cash 2 the family at the past San Francisco Streetlow show. Eddie's family are very nice people. Hope people don't take this the wrong way just speaking 4 myself Gabriel "El Socio" Mijares. Peace  RIP Lil Eddie and all my homies and family and everyone elses that have past on


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

when eddies car was judged it did not get any extra points because of sympathy, it was scored just like any other car, i dont even think that the club member that i had judging it knew the story on the car since he is from dinuba, ca, and doesnt come up to northern cali much for shows. i just expressed a opinion, and u have to agree the car has points, on it thats for sure, the car was built clean, and what i mean by it deserves to place, i say that because eddie is not here to enjoy the car, and if it went to shows and never won anything what would have been the point of building it. eddie wanted a car he could show and win with, and i think thats what he got. it might get sympathy, but i would like everyone to know, that was not the reason that it placed, at the show. it placed because of the points that it scored


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 4 2007, 12:45 AM~8232204
> *
> Eddie's car is very nice and alot of people would agree    But people should understand that many cars have sentimental value 2 their owners. Such as my wife's car Bejeweled '65 that car belonged 2 my Homeboy Paul Sanchez who passed away . I guess what I'm getting at is that it seems that the 64 is getting alot of sympathy from what happened . I just don't think it's fair 4 other people who participate in car shows have 2 compete against sympathy. So by you saying that "if theres one car that deserves to always place for the passion that was put into it". wouldnt make it fair 4 for other Lowriders that work countless nights on their cars busting their knuckles for a passion that they also have. Look I'm not directing this 2 you Bobby or any one else . What I'm saying is that many cars and people have there own stories and we should not favor people on that. I'm not hating on Eddie's car if that's what it seems like. Our club SOCIOS contributed 2 the carpet in the 64 and also donated some cash 2 the family at the past San Francisco Streetlow show. Eddie's family are very nice people. Hope people don't take this the wrong way just speaking 4 myself Gabriel "El Socio" Mijares. Peace  RIP Lil Eddie and all my homies and family and everyone elses that have past on
> *


x2


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 4 2007, 05:45 AM~8232528
> *when eddies car was judged it did not get any extra points because of sympathy, it was scored just like any other car, i dont even think that the club member that i had judging it knew the story on the car since he is from dinuba, ca, and doesnt come up to northern cali much for shows. i just expressed a opinion, and u have to agree the car has points, on it thats for sure, the car was built clean, and what i mean by it deserves to place, i say that because eddie is not  here to enjoy the car, and if it went to shows and never won anything what would have been the point of building it. eddie wanted a car he could show and win with, and i think thats what he got. it might get sympathy, but i would like everyone to know, that was not the reason that it placed, at the show. it placed because of the points that it scored
> *


Thank you, !!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE SCORED POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 4 2007, 01:45 AM~8232204
> *
> Eddie's car is very nice and alot of people would agree    But people should understand that many cars have sentimental value 2 their owners. Such as my wife's car Bejeweled '65 that car belonged 2 my Homeboy Paul Sanchez who passed away . I guess what I'm getting at is that it seems that the 64 is getting alot of sympathy from what happened . I just don't think it's fair 4 other people who participate in car shows have 2 compete against sympathy. So by you saying that "if theres one car that deserves to always place for the passion that was put into it". wouldnt make it fair 4 for other Lowriders that work countless nights on their cars busting their knuckles for a passion that they also have. Look I'm not directing this 2 you Bobby or any one else . What I'm saying is that many cars and people have there own stories and we should not favor people on that. I'm not hating on Eddie's car if that's what it seems like. Our club SOCIOS contributed 2 the carpet in the 64 and also donated some cash 2 the family at the past San Francisco Streetlow show. Eddie's family are very nice people. Hope people don't take this the wrong way just speaking 4 myself Gabriel "El Socio" Mijares. Peace  RIP Lil Eddie and all my homies and family and everyone elses that have past on
> *


Gabriel!!!!!!me ,and my wife are very thankful, for what every one has done for are son,, do you have kids??,we have went to shows before and have never win anything before and we felt good just beening there for are son!!!!!!!!I dont like reading shit like this you should pm ,people first!!!!!I alwalys what good things to be said about EDDIES car not neg!!!!!it wasnt favor for EDDIE car that won !!!!!!!!!to me it seems like you are posting this to see who agrees with you ,talk to me !!!!!!!call me 209-496-8391!!!!!!!!dont make this into something neg!!!!!!!!when it comes to my sons car!!!!!!!!!it seem like everyone is showing love!!!!!!talk to me!!!!!!!JOE!!!!!!!!call me !!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

. it might get sympathy, but i would like everyone to know, that was not the reason that it placed, at the show. it placed because of the points that it scored
[/b][/quote]

Bobby, I think you misunderstood Gabes comment, what triggered him to post his opinion about the situation is that you stated "and may he always place at a show". I my self can say that is not fair. He may recieve a recognitions award for all of the heart and soul put in his car and if he racks up points to be placed in the category and can beat the competition, so be it. Better for him. But a trophy should not just be given to him. Now the car is BEAUTIFUL and Clean and yes it does rack up it's points. Gabe never said it was not clean and scored it's points. 
Now I am not trying to put you on blast, i just don't want everyone to think my husband, had bad intentions with his comment. But you said that "but i would like everyone to know, that was not the reason that it placed, at the show. it placed because of the points that it scored" Now you told US that there was a mistake in the judging and i will leave it at that...Once again, I loved your show you are a great person I took my son to his first car show and i loved every minute of it. You know SOCIOS will always back you up. But like i said before, i don't want people thinking Gabe is heartless..




> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 4 2007, 12:12 PM~8234190
> *Gabriel!!!!!!me ,and my wife are very thankful, for what every one has done for are son,, do you have kids??,we have went to shows before and have never win anything before and we felt good just beening there for are son!!!!!!!!I dont like reading shit like this you should pm ,people first!!!!!I alwalys what good things to be said about EDDIES car not neg!!!!!it wasnt favor for EDDIE car that won !!!!!!!!!to me it seems like you are posting this to see who agrees with you ,talk to me !!!!!!!call me  209-496-8391!!!!!!!!dont  make this into something neg!!!!!!!!when it comes to my sons car!!!!!!!!!it seem like everyone is showing love!!!!!!talk to me!!!!!!!JOE!!!!!!!!call me !!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Joe, my husband is not home at the moment but should be here shortly. Yes we do have kids, two of them. Now, i hope you will understand that the shit as you state that was posted, was not in bad intentions or to have anybody on Gabes side. It was just a response to what Bobby posted. Damn, Bobby I hope you don't think i am trying to stir it up. But like i said before I don't want any misuderstanding about Gabriel. Now Gabriel NEVER said anything negative about the car. If you misunderstood it, what can i say. One thing for sure is we are not in competition with you, you have your history with your car and I have history with mine. 

Hope to see you at the next show, hope this put you at ease if you still need to talk to Gabriel, pm and i will give you his cell number.l


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> > This is upseting, how one comment can be misunderstood so quickly...
> > Bobby, I think you misunderstood Gabes comment, what triggered him to post his opinion about the situation is that you stated "and may he always place at a show". I my self can say that is not fair. He may recieve a recognitions award for all of the heart and soul put in his car and if he racks up points to be placed in the category and can beat the competition, so be it. Better for him. But a trophy should not just be given to him. Now the car is BEAUTIFUL and Clean and yes it does rack up it's points. Gabe never said it was not clean and scored it's points.
> > Now I am not trying to put you on blast, i just don't want everyone to think my husband, had bad intentions with his comment. But you said that "but i would like everyone to know, that was not the reason that it placed, at the show. it placed because of the points that it scored" Now you told US that there was a mistake in the judging and i will leave it at that...Once again, I loved your show you are a great person I took my son to his first car show and i loved every minute of it. You know SOCIOS will always back you up. But like i said before, i don't want people thinking Gabe is heartless..
> > Joe, my husband is not home at the moment but should be here shortly. Yes we do have kids, two of them. Now, i hope you will understand that the shit as you state that was posted, was not in bad intentions or to have anybody on Gabes side. It was just a response to what Bobby posted. Damn, Bobby I hope you don't think i am trying to stir it up. But like i said before I don't want any misuderstanding about Gabriel. Now Gabriel NEVER said anything negative about the car. If you misunderstood it, what can i say. One thing for sure is we are not in competition with you, you have your history with your car and I have history with mine.
> > ...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 4 2007, 01:12 PM~8234190
> *Gabriel!!!!!!me ,and my wife are very thankful, for what every one has done for are son,, do you have kids??,we have went to shows before and have never win anything before and we felt good just beening there for are son!!!!!!!!I dont like reading shit like this you should pm ,people first!!!!!I alwalys what good things to be said about EDDIES car not neg!!!!!it wasnt favor for EDDIE car that won !!!!!!!!!to me it seems like you are posting this to see who agrees with you ,talk to me !!!!!!!call me  209-496-8391!!!!!!!!dont  make this into something neg!!!!!!!!when it comes to my sons car!!!!!!!!!it seem like everyone is showing love!!!!!!talk to me!!!!!!!JOE!!!!!!!!call me !!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


IF you all have heathly kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!love them kiss them tell them you love everday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and pray you would never have to say good by to them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I love you my son,all my love to you EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!love you with all my heart and soul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MOMMY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 4 2007, 12:14 PM~8234535
> *This is upseting, how one comment can be misunderstood so quickly...</span>
> Bobby, I think you misunderstood Gabes comment, what triggered him to post his opinion about the situation is that <span style=\'colorrange\'>you stated "and may he always place at a show".  I my self can say that is not fair.  He may recieve a recognitions award for all of the heart and soul put in his car and if he racks up points to be placed in the category and can beat the competition, so be it.  Better for him.  But a trophy  should not just be given to him. Now the car is BEAUTIFUL and Clean and yes it does rack up it's points.  Gabe never said it was not clean and scored it's points.
> Now I am not trying to put you on blast, i just don't want everyone to think my husband, had bad intentions with his comment.  But you said that "but i would like everyone to know, that was not the reason that it placed, at the show. it placed because of the points that it scored" Now you told US that there was a mistake in the judging and i will leave it at that...Once again, I loved your show you are a great person I took my son to his first car show and i loved every minute of it.  You know SOCIOS will always back you up. But like i said before, i don't want people thinking Gabe is heartless..
> *


Looks like Gabe misunderstood Bobbys comment and everyone else misunderstood Gabes comment....and yeah it bothers me how things can be blown out of proportion on here. I know all you guys and i know this is a misunderstand.

If you won a trophy congrats if you didnt too bad....way too many people in the lowrider scene go to shows and build there rides JUST for Trophies....i say FUCK A TROPHY!!!

The most annoying phrase in the lowrider scene "I got cheated...im NEVER going back to that show AGAIN!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2007, 03:12 PM~8234879
> *Looks like Gabe misunderstood Bobbys comment and everyone else misunderstood Gabes comment....and yeah it bothers me how things can be blown out of proportion on here.  I know all you guys and i know this is a misunderstand.
> 
> If you won a trophy congrats if you didnt too bad....way too many people in the lowrider scene go to shows and build there rides JUST for Trophies....i say FUCK A TROPHY!!!
> ...


Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2007, 02:12 PM~8234879
> *Looks like Gabe misunderstood Bobbys comment and everyone else misunderstood Gabes comment....and yeah it bothers me how things can be blown out of proportion on here.  I know all you guys and i know this is a misunderstand.
> 
> If you won a trophy congrats if you didnt too bad....way too many people in the lowrider scene go to shows and build there rides JUST for Trophies....i say FUCK A TROPHY!!!
> ...


X2 People that know Gabe and Bobby know that there not like that or would say anything negative like that. Lets just drop it and move on. 

I always like seeing that 64 cause it was a young mans dream come to life. Alot of us in the lowrider community got together to help the homie out. :thumbsup: Its a symbol for what everyone strives for. Good paint, good hydraulics, good murals and striping.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 4 2007, 02:14 PM~8234895
> *Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!
> *


Much love from Socios. My homie NorCal Lux on here just passed away last month. Its hard to let our loved ones go but we can only do it together. Not alone. RIP Eddie. :angel:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

lets all let it go.we all love and support each other no matter what.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2007, 02:12 PM~8234879
> *Looks like Gabe misunderstood Bobbys comment and everyone else misunderstood Gabes comment....and yeah it bothers me how things can be blown out of proportion on here.  I know all you guys and i know this is a misunderstand.
> 
> If you won a trophy congrats if you didnt too bad....way too many people in the lowrider scene go to shows and build there rides JUST for Trophies....i say FUCK A TROPHY!!!
> ...


Exactly!!!! It should be for the love!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 4 2007, 02:14 PM~8234535
> *This is upseting, how one comment can be misunderstood so quickly...
> Bobby, I think you misunderstood Gabes comment, what triggered him to post his opinion about the situation is that you stated "and may he always place at a show".  I my self can say that is not fair.  He may recieve a recognitions award for all of the heart and soul put in his car and if he racks up points to be placed in the category and can beat the competition, so be it.  Better for him.  But a trophy  should not just be given to him. Now the car is BEAUTIFUL and Clean and yes it does rack up it's points.  Gabe never said it was not clean and scored it's points.
> Now I am not trying to put you on blast, i just don't want everyone to think my husband, had bad intentions with his comment.  But you said that "but i would like everyone to know, that was not the reason that it placed, at the show. it placed because of the points that it scored" Now you told US that there was a mistake in the judging and i will leave it at that...Once again, I loved your show you are a great person I took my son to his first car show and i loved every minute of it.  You know SOCIOS will always back you up. But like i said before, i don't want people thinking Gabe is heartless..
> ...


 I dont care about your opinion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you say there was a mistake in the judging,!!!!!I will give you the trophy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EDDIES-----MOM, DELINDA HERNANDEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2007, 02:12 PM~8234879
> *Looks like Gabe misunderstood Bobbys comment and everyone else misunderstood Gabes comment....and yeah it bothers me how things can be blown out of proportion on here.  I know all you guys and i know this is a misunderstand.
> 
> If you won a trophy congrats if you didnt too bad....way too many people in the lowrider scene go to shows and build there rides JUST for Trophies....i say FUCK A TROPHY!!!
> ...


Yeah to bad to say that people think that way, but this is not the case.  


Once again, I never ment to say anything negative.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jul 4 2007, 02:57 PM~8235134
> *Exactly!!!! It should be for the love!!! :biggrin:
> *



And you know this!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 4 2007, 02:59 PM~8235140
> *I dont care about your opinion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you say there was a mistake in the judging,!!!!!I will give you the trophy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EDDIES-----MOM, DELINDA HERNANDEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SHE DIDNT SAY THERE WAS A MISTAKE SHE QUOTED WHAT BOBBY SAID


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 4 2007, 04:06 PM~8235182
> *SHE DIDNT SAY THERE WAS A MISTAKE SHE QUOTED WHAT BOBBY SAID
> *


well, who ever wants it can have it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2007, 03:12 PM~8234879
> *Looks like Gabe misunderstood Bobbys comment and everyone else misunderstood Gabes comment....and yeah it bothers me how things can be blown out of proportion on here.  I know all you guys and i know this is a misunderstand.
> 
> If you won a trophy congrats if you didnt too bad....way too many people in the lowrider scene go to shows and build there rides JUST for Trophies....i say FUCK A TROPHY!!!
> ...


My ,TROPHY is my sons CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 4 2007, 02:59 PM~8235140
> *I dont care about your opinion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you say there was a mistake in the judging,!!!!!I will give you the trophy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EDDIES-----MOM, DELINDA HERNANDEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Delinda, you don't need to acknowledge my opinion. I never said the car didn't deserve a trophy. The car is beautiful and thats that. I don't care about the trophy, never did. The judges said you won it and you did. No hard feelings over here. I am just voicing my opinion about what Joe said, of reading this "shit" meaning Gabes post. I don't want people to think that Gabe had bad intentions..thats all.

Have a great 4th of July. And hope to meet you at the next show.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 4 2007, 03:06 PM~8235182
> *SHE DIDNT SAY THERE WAS A MISTAKE SHE QUOTED WHAT BOBBY SAID
> *



It's all good SUPREME. It's just a big misunderstanding. I just want this to stop. To much bad energy in here..


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 4 2007, 03:16 PM~8235241
> *It's all good SUPREME.  It's just a big misunderstanding. I just want this to stop.  To much bad energy in here..
> *



YEAH I CAN FEEL IT. HOW COME SOMETHING NICE TURN INTO ALOT OF BS.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 4 2007, 02:53 PM~8234771
> *IF you all have heathly kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!love them kiss them tell them you love everday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and pray you would never have to say good by to them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I love you my son,all my love to you EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!love you with all my heart and soul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MOMMY!!!!!!!!!
> *


Like my son EDDIE, would say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PEACE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!much love to every one!!!!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ok this is getting way out of proportion, i think i worded my comment wrong i should not have said the car deserves to win because of the reason why it was built. what i should have said was it was nice to see it place and im happy that it did. because i know it makes little eddie happy up in heaven. i didnt judge that class and the only reason why i put any comment was because i seen the pics, and was touched to know that it placed. i think my comment was taking wrong and so was el socios. please dont judge me or him over our comments what he said was right, a car shouldnt win over another car because of the story, we all have storys about our cars. but i want everyone to know that it didnt win because of the story behind it. it won because of the points. and as far as the mistake in judging there was a mistake in 60's but it wasnt in eddies class. i dont want to go any further into that. we will leave it at that. this was my first show and im sure there was gonna be mistakes. but can we please drop this it is a very negative ordeal.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 3 2007, 01:02 PM~8227232
> *congratulations to eddie and his car, may he always rest in peace, and may he always place at a show. if theres one car that deserves to always place for the passion that was put into it, and the sentimental value its eddies car. he will be missed but never forgotten.
> *


here is what my post should have said

congratulations to eddie and his car. may he always rest in peace. im happy to see the car placed, since 60s is one of the hardest categories. i know he is happy up there, and i hope he makes it to the second annual show. he will be missed but never forgotten. 

sorry to everyone who took my comment wrong.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 4 2007, 05:16 PM~8235481
> *here is what my post should have said
> 
> congratulations to eddie and his car. may he always rest in peace. im happy to see the car placed, since 60s is one of the hardest categories.  i know he is happy up there, and i hope he makes it to the second annual show. he will be missed but never forgotten.
> ...


me and my husband had a great time out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you are rigth EDDIES, VERY HAPPY AND PROUD, for his car winning a trophy!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess now people have watch how they comment things?.......... me, I dont think you comment any thing wrong!!!!Thank you for such a good time out there!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

WOW I CANT BELIEVE IT CAME TO THIS! WAY TO MUCH TENSION I GUESS IT COMES DOWN TO DONT STATE YOUR OPINION CAUSE EVERYONE WILL TAKE IT DIFFERENTLY AND COULD TURN IT INTO A BAD THING. I UNDERSTAND ITS TO SOON[BECAUSE OF YOUR LOSS] TO READ HIS OPINION AND NOT TO TURN IT INTO A BAD THING. 



JUST MY OPINION


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Whoa....everything was just typed and said wrong.....everyone just chill and have a happy 4th of july..... I mean at the show, I entered my car knowing i wasnt gonna win, this bobby guy told me there was an 80's street, but there wasnt, I could've been mad throwing a fit, but i didnt..... I could have came on here nd said what the fuck this and that....but a trophy is just a trophy, I do it cuz I love lowridin and I love the club....just my 2 cents...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 4 2007, 05:05 PM~8235630
> *:uh:
> *


Come on bro. Lets just have a nice 4th of July. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 05:07 PM~8235633
> *Come on bro. Lets just have a nice 4th of July.  :biggrin:
> *


  its all good bro. happy 4th to you and yours :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

no matter how many trophy i get with my car it doesnt matter what matter is me driving around and chillin with my homies and meeting new people at show fuck a trophyso lets all drop this shit and enjoy r 4th.be safe every 1.see all of u at the next show. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 4 2007, 07:20 PM~8235916
> *no matter how many trophy i get with my car it doesnt matter what matter is me driving around and chillin with my homies and meeting new people at show fuck a trophyso lets all drop this shit and enjoy r 4th.be safe every 1.see all of u at the next show. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


sounds good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Jul 4 2007, 04:49 PM~8235573
> *Whoa....everything was just typed and said wrong.....everyone just chill and have a happy 4th of july..... I mean at the show, I entered my car knowing i wasnt gonna win, this bobby guy told me there was an 80's street, but there wasnt, I could've been mad throwing a fit, but i didnt..... I could have came on here nd said what the fuck this and that....but a trophy is just a trophy, I do it cuz I love lowridin and I love the club....just my 2 cents...
> *


actually there was a 80s street class, and there was 3 trophies given out in it, 1,2, 3 i didnt lie to u about that, u asked me if there was a under construction class and i told u no, thats why u chose to enter in 80s street, also i agree that we dont go to shows for trophies, the trophies were a addition that day, we were only gonna do a show and shine bbq i decided on making it a real show and adding trophies to give something back to everyone that would pay to get in. i myself am a competitior and sometimes travel over 500 miles and spend over 400 a weekend to go to a show that dont even have a class for me. i do it to hang out with friends and be in a show scene. i know that day i didnt have every single class like lowrider has, but dam i had a lot of classes much more then a show of that size has. no says anything good about that, it seems like people on here love negative stuff. this topic has been blowing up since it got negative, why is that, negative stuff should stay out of here. and give me a break, it was the first time i went to a promoting side, and dam i appreciate the show promoters so much more now. it is 100 times harder to throw a show then it is to compete in one. and i have competed in over 200 shows in the 10 yrs ive been going to shows. all of that stress and headache put together wasnt as bad as the stress that day. it is very hard to organize and throw a show. and its nice to hear the positive comments but sad to see people griping.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

also the park was very dissapointed in the mess that was left behind, some people threw away their garbage but most just dropped it in the grass, we had to clean this up before we left. and i would like to see more of us. take care of our own garbage, their was alot of trashcans, some people were nice enough to ask me for a trash bag to throw away their excess but most just tossed it on the ground. besides that it was a positive day and show. and i thank everyone for their support.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

and everyone have a happy 4th of july.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2007, 01:12 PM~8234879
> *Looks like Gabe misunderstood Bobbys comment and everyone else misunderstood Gabes comment....and yeah it bothers me how things can be blown out of proportion on here.  I know all you guys and i know this is a misunderstand.
> 
> If you won a trophy congrats if you didnt too bad....way too many people in the lowrider scene go to shows and build there rides JUST for Trophies....i say FUCK A TROPHY!!!
> ...


first of all gabe and lissette is good people they have many trophys so its not the trophy . whether you think people are not there for the trophies some are they put alot of work in thier rides and its great to win. so if your there to just hang out with friends don;t bring your car and just donate money 4 the cause. but you know when they call your name it feels good to hold up the trophy and take it home. but now i hope everybody understands there was a misunderstanding so lets lowride till you get a ticket.lol.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Good show Bobby ill be outthere at your next show


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 4 2007, 09:02 PM~8236487
> *first of all gabe and lissette is good people they have many trophys so its not the trophy .   whether you think people are not there for the trophies some are they put alot of work in thier rides and its great to win. so if your there to just hang out with friends don;t bring your car and just donate money 4 the cause. but you know when  they call your name  it feels good to hold up the trophy and take it home. but now i hope everybody understands there was a misunderstanding so lets  lowride till you get a ticket.lol.
> *


Well thats how i took it cuz!!!!!!!!!!!!just like when you dont like want people say !!! or post!!!!!!!!up !!!!!!!!!!either!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2007, 09:53 PM~8236682
> *Good show Bobby ill be outthere at your next show
> *


So will EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I hope every 1 had a great 4th


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 4 2007, 10:57 PM~8237177
> *I hope every 1 had a great 4th
> *


 i did i hope everyone else did too. and whats up jesse, summer slam, where can i pre reg. also whos throwing it, is there a flyer anywhere,


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

q vo Bobby it's truck jam :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 4 2007, 10:36 PM~8237074
> *Well thats how i took it  cuz!!!!!!!!!!!!just  like when you dont like want people say  !!! or post!!!!!!!!up !!!!!!!!!!either!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 4 2007, 08:02 PM~8236487
> *first of all gabe and lissette is good people they have many trophys so its not the trophy .  whether you think people are not there for the trophies some are they put alot of work in thier rides and its great to win. so if your there to just hang out with friends don;t bring your car and just donate money 4 the cause. but you know when  they call your name  it feels good to hold up the trophy and take it home. but now i hope everybody understands there was a misunderstanding so lets  lowride till you get a ticket.lol.
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: HEY,,,,,I GOT TWO TICKETS DO THAT MEANS I CAN'T LOWRIDE NO MOORE,,,,,???????????????????   :0 :biggrin: 










AND YES,,,,,,,,,,, GABE AND LISSET ARE GOOD PEOPLE,,,,,,,,,YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO XPRESS OPINION WITHOUT THE FEAR OF THIS HAPPENING,,,,,SPEAK OUT,,,,,,,,,,,,,XPRESS YOURSELF,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :cheesy:   :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jul 5 2007, 12:41 AM~8237610
> *:0  :0  :biggrin: HEY,,,,,I GOT TWO TICKETS DO THAT MEANS I CAN'T LOWRIDE NO MOORE,,,,,???????????????????     :0  :biggrin:
> AND YES,,,,,,,,,,, GABE AND LISSET ARE GOOD PEOPLE,,,,,,,,,YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO XPRESS OPINION WITHOUT THE FEAR OF THIS HAPPENING,,,,,SPEAK OUT,,,,,,,,,,,,,XPRESS YOURSELF,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :cheesy:      :cheesy:
> *



ITS A PUBLIC FORUM TO VOICE YOUR OPINION LAST TIME I CHECKED RIGHT?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 4 2007, 03:16 PM~8235241
> *It's all good SUPREME.  It's just a big misunderstanding. I just want this to stop.  To much bad energy in here..
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> and as far as the mistake in judging there was a mistake in 60's / what was the mistake  also i had a great time :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

I think there was a mistake in the El Camino class..... :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 4 2007, 09:36 PM~8237074
> *Well thats how i took it  cuz!!!!!!!!!!!!just  like when you dont like want people say  !!! or post!!!!!!!!up !!!!!!!!!!either!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!
> *


read what i wrote there was a misunderstanding with the comment bobby made and hopefully this is the end of it . if eddie won by points let it be i'm happy 4 him CUZ . it was just gabes opinoin and bobby cleared it up. i talked to alot of people and thats why people don't go to car shows anymore because they say its to politcal. and thats a shame if people stop going to car shows because alot of people throw car shows for a good reason like my show gonna be in oct. its for the kids. and about you saying about what i don't like what people say about me thats because you put me in the middle of eddies build up and you know this but you cleared this up thanks to you and joe.so besides this i hope everybody had a great time. and bobby i'll be at your next one best believe. if you ever need help with something just holla .i'd be glad to meet you.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 5 2007, 10:58 AM~8239234
> *read what i wrote there was a misunderstanding with the comment bobby made and hopefully this is the end of it . if eddie won by points let it be i'm happy 4 him CUZ . it was just gabes opinoin and bobby cleared it up. i talked to alot of people and thats why people don't go to car shows anymore because they say its to politcal. and thats a shame if people stop going to car shows because alot of people throw car shows for a good reason like my show gonna be in oct. its for the kids. and about you saying about what i don't like what people say about me thats because you put me in the middle of eddies build up and you know this but you cleared this up thanks to you and joe.so besides this i hope everybody had a great time. and bobby i'll be at your next one best believe. if you ever need help with something just holla .i'd be glad to meet you.
> *


Thats rigth!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE WON BY POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!so when someone says something nice about him they shouldnt take it the wrong way!!!!!his car had his hood up his trunk up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!do I need to say more to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!me and my husband had a great time had that show!!!!!!!!!!!!!it was good meeting new people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!just because people may say nice comment about my sons car they shouldnt make something out nothing!!!!!!!!!!EDDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

:uh: :banghead: :uh: :around: :uh: :scrutinize: :uh:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> > and as far as the mistake in judging there was a mistake in 60's / what was the mistake  also i had a great time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> im saddened to see this is still going on, as far as the mistake, what would it do by talking about it just piss people off, yes there was a mistake in 60s but not in mild which is the class that eddie was in, when u have over 20 cars in a class it would be a miracle that there wasnt a mistake. but we aint perfect and this was our first show. so im sorry about that, but please dont judge gabe for his comment, gabe and lisset are good people, i have known them since i started showing almost 10 yrs ago. he and myslef are competitors as well as promoters and we all make mistakes doing shows. also he only voiced his opinion, about a car getting sympathy, i wanted to make it clear that it didnt get sympathy at my show. i said what i said because i seen the pics on here and i was glad it placed. my comment was worded wrong and for this i apologize, i have already corrected that , and this situation should be dropped. lets all look forward to the next show. and get ready to have a good time. hopefully next year we will hire some judges so that wont be another thing for me to deal with. once again i aplogize for any mistakes made. if u have any personal issues with the judging pm me please, it dont need to be on blast here. it seems like people love comments that stir, lets talk positive and leave all the negative out.
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 5 2007, 11:25 AM~8240504
> *im saddened to see this is still going on, as far as the mistake, what would it do by talking about it just piss people off, yes there was a mistake in 60s but not in mild which is the class that eddie was in, when u have over 20 cars in a class it would be a miracle that there wasnt a mistake. but we aint perfect and this was our first show. so im sorry about that, but please dont judge gabe for his comment, gabe and lisset are good people, i have known them since i started showing almost 10 yrs ago. he and myslef are competitors as well as promoters and we all make mistakes doing shows. also he only voiced his opinion, about a car getting sympathy, i wanted to make it clear that it didnt get sympathy at my show. i said what i said because i seen the pics on here and i was glad it placed. my comment was worded wrong and for this i apologize, i have already corrected that , and this situation should be dropped. lets all look forward to the next show. and get ready to have a good time. hopefully next year we will hire some judges so that wont be another thing for me to deal with. once again i aplogize for any mistakes made. if u have any personal issues with the judging pm me please, it dont need to be on blast here. it seems like people love comments that stir, lets talk positive and leave all the negative out.
> 
> thanks and take care
> ...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 5 2007, 02:02 PM~8240771
> *
> *


I can see!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 5 2007, 11:25 AM~8240504
> *im saddened to see this is still going on, as far as the mistake, what would it do by talking about it just piss people off, yes there was a mistake in 60s but not in mild which is the class that eddie was in, when u have over 20 cars in a class it would be a miracle that there wasnt a mistake. but we aint perfect and this was our first show. so im sorry about that, but please dont judge gabe for his comment, gabe and lisset are good people, i have known them since i started showing almost 10 yrs ago. he and myslef are competitors as well as promoters and we all make mistakes doing shows. also he only voiced his opinion, about a car getting sympathy, i wanted to make it clear that it didnt get sympathy at my show. i said what i said because i seen the pics on here and i was glad it placed. my comment was worded wrong and for this i apologize, i have already corrected that , and this situation should be dropped. lets all look forward to the next show. and get ready to have a good time. hopefully next year we will hire some judges so that wont be another thing for me to deal with. once again i aplogize for any mistakes made. if u have any personal issues with the judging pm me please, it dont need to be on blast here. it seems like people love comments that stir, lets talk positive and leave all the negative out.
> 
> thanks and take care
> ...


 well said bobby but this happens at every car show ask gabe. his buddy wants first place all the time and its not his fault its the judges and the point system determines if you win or lose. i lost at socios car show and it was my fault i pick the wrong box but oh well theres always next year.i just love everybody no hate here.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

SO.....WHO ELSE ENJOYED THE SHOW
:dunno:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

You know what, I had a blast, it was fun just hanging out with my car club and other car clubs shit talking and shooting the breeze. In fact to be honest i think this by far was the best show for me this year, it was the first for my car and i think it was the prefect show to bring it out to. I heard nothing but positive feedback from everyone about the show. And i can't wait till next years show (or maybe this year, Bobby?) until then see you guys at the Streetlow show !


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I had a great time .... :biggrin: 


See everyone at our show on July 22nd .... :biggrin:


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

DID SOMEBODY SAY SPEAK WHAT YOU FEEL. THIS WAS MY BOY BOBBYS FIRST CAR SHOW AND HE PUT IT ON BY HIM SELF AND A COUPLE OF FRIENDS. TAKE IT FROM A OG THATS BEEN THERE DONE THAT .
ITS START WITH THE PERSON ENTERING THE SHOW WHEN THEY FILL OUT THE FORM, IF YOUR NOT SURE ASK-ASK-ASK-ASK YOU LEARN THAT IN FIRST GRADE DODNT JUST WRITE SOMTHING DOWN AND WAIT FOR TROPHYS TO COME.
THEN THERES THE REG. TABLE WHEN YOU GET THE MONEY YOU HAVE TO LOOK AT THE CAR HOW ARE YOU GOING TO LET A 1980 CADDY BE IN THE 80S CLASS (LUXURY) IF YOU ALLOW THE PEOPLE TO PICK THERE OWN CLASS YOU WILL HAVE THIS PROBLEM EVERY TIME.
LETS NOT EVEN TALK ABOUT THE 1960S CLASS
NOBODY IS GARENTEED A TROPHY IN THIS CLASS OF ABOUT 20-30 CARS AT EVERY SHOW. IF YOU LEAVE YOUR TRUNK/HOOD CLOSE THAT EQUALS 0 WHAT THE JUDGES CANT SEE THEY CANT JUDGE (NOT TALKING ABOUT YOU BROTHER GABE)IF YOU GET 0 IN CLASSES THAT SOME ONE GETS POINTS THAT PERSON CAN CATCH UP WITH YOU .
SO NEXT TIME YOU GO TO A CAR SHOW ASK QUESTIONS AND DONT BE A ASS HOLE ABOUT IT.
BOBBY GOOD TURN OUT LEARN FROM IT AND DO BETTER NEXT YEAR.  :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 5 2007, 04:41 PM~8241846
> *I had a great time ....  :biggrin:
> See everyone at our show on July 22nd ....  :biggrin:
> *


Had a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!  EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jul 5 2007, 04:10 PM~8242081
> *ITS START WITH THE PERSON ENTERING THE SHOW WHEN THEY FILL OUT THE FORM, IF YOUR NOT SURE ASK-ASK-ASK-ASK YOU LEARN THAT IN FIRST GRADE DODNT JUST WRITE SOMTHING DOWN AND WAIT FOR TROPHYS TO COME.
> THEN THERES THE REG. TABLE WHEN YOU GET THE MONEY YOU HAVE TO LOOK AT THE CAR HOW ARE YOU GOING TO LET A 1980 CADDY BE IN THE 80S CLASS (LUXURY) IF YOU ALLOW THE PEOPLE TO PICK THERE OWN CLASS YOU WILL HAVE THIS PROBLEM EVERY TIME.
> LETS NOT EVEN TALK ABOUT THE 1960S CLASS
> ...


MOST PEOPLE WHO ENTER SHOWS KNOW WHAT CATAGORY THERE IN, WELL IM SURE MOST DO AND THE OTHER WHO DONT KNOW SHOULD. AS FAR AS BEING AT THE REGISTER TABLE THEY SHOULDNT HAVE TO PUT A CLASS IT SHOULD BE BETWEEN THE OWNER OF THE CAR AND THE JUDGES. 

I AGREE WITH SHOWING ENGINE,TRUNK ETC.. BUT AS A JUDGE THEY TOO SHOULD KNOW WHAT CATAGORY EVERY VEHICLE SHOULD BE IN, ITS ALL PART OF BEING A JUDGE. I KNOW HOW IT IS TO JUDGE CARS I DID THE ORANGE COVE KING OF CALI ALL BY MYSELF WITH LITTLE HELP.

I DIDNT ATTEND THIS SHOW BUT I HOPE THAT ALL THIS GOOD/BAD FEEDBACK HELPS OUT THE PROMOTER OF THIS SHOW FOR NEXT YEAR SO THERES NO PROBLEMS NEXT TIME. WHEN MY CLUB THREW OUR SHOW THE FIRST TIME IT WAS HECTIC AND ALOT WENT WRONG BUT WE LEARNED FROM ALL THE MISTAKES AND FIXED IT. SO GOOD LUCK NEXT YEAR TO THE PROMOTER


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jul 4 2007, 11:41 PM~8237610
> *:0  :0  :biggrin: HEY,,,,,I GOT TWO TICKETS DO THAT MEANS I CAN'T LOWRIDE NO MOORE,,,,,???????????????????     :0  :biggrin:
> AND YES,,,,,,,,,,, GABE AND LISSET ARE GOOD PEOPLE,,,,,,,,,YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO XPRESS OPINION WITHOUT THE FEAR OF THIS HAPPENING,,,,,SPEAK OUT,,,,,,,,,,,,,XPRESS YOURSELF,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :cheesy:      :cheesy:
> *


whats up vato. :biggrin: when are you going to have time to rearange my trunk.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

everyone speaking--at least your trophy wasn't stolen :tears: :tears: -mine was


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 5 2007, 04:40 PM~8242673
> *everyone speaking--at least your trophy wasn't stolen :tears:  :tears: -mine was
> *


want to buy it back---j/k iwasn;t even there. :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 4 2007, 07:04 PM~8236147
> *actually there was a 80s street class, and there was 3 trophies given out in it, 1,2, 3 i didnt lie to u about that, u asked me if there was a under construction class and i told u no, thats why u chose to enter in 80s street, also i agree that we dont go to shows for trophies, the trophies were a addition that day, we were only gonna do a show and shine bbq i decided on making it a real show and adding trophies to give something back to everyone that would pay to get in. i myself am a competitior and sometimes travel over 500 miles and spend over 400 a weekend to go to a show that dont even have a class for me. i do it to hang out with friends and be in a show scene. i know that day i didnt have every single class like lowrider has, but dam i had a lot of classes much more then a show of that size has. no says anything good about that, it seems like people on here love negative stuff. this topic has been blowing up since it got negative, why is that, negative stuff should stay out of here. and give me a break, it was the first time i went to a promoting side, and dam i appreciate the show promoters so much more now. it is 100 times harder to throw a show then it is to compete in one. and i have competed in over 200 shows in the 10 yrs ive been going to shows. all of that stress and headache put together wasnt as bad as the stress that day. it is very hard to organize and throw a show. and its nice to hear the positive comments but sad to see people griping.
> *




well regardless if I got a trophy or not, Im not complaining of no trophy.....I was about not even 10 ft away from your announcing of the trophies and I didnt hear it....If you did my mistake then,....just like I said, I go to hang with the club and just like everyone else, show what you got especially the time and effort put in...I liked the show, but best believe ill be ready for next year....hopefully next year theres a hop......and plus as long as you know you did a good job and you through a good car show, and it being your first, you now know what to look for next year....


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 5 2007, 05:40 PM~8242673
> *everyone speaking--at least your trophy wasn't stolen :tears:  :tears: -mine was
> *


THAT'S FUCKED UP


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 5 2007, 05:40 PM~8242673
> *everyone speaking--at least your trophy wasn't stolen :tears:  :tears: -mine was
> *


and yes that is fucked up, when did it get stolen that day.?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

if anyones intrested i have a 20 ft enclosed car trailer for sale, haulmark, brand, the best in the industry, with electric brakes, dovetail and insualted inside, with a big door on side and drop down door in back, i used it that day to tow my car, i payed 6500 and am asking 5500 the trailer was 12000 brand new, if intrested pm. me.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> DID SOMEBODY SAY SPEAK WHAT YOU FEEL. THIS WAS MY BOY BOBBYS FIRST CAR SHOW AND HE PUT IT ON BY HIM SELF AND A COUPLE OF FRIENDS. TAKE IT FROM A OG THATS BEEN THERE DONE THAT .
> ITS START WITH THE PERSON ENTERING THE SHOW WHEN THEY FILL OUT THE FORM, IF YOUR NOT SURE ASK-ASK-ASK-ASK YOU LEARN THAT IN FIRST GRADE DODNT JUST WRITE SOMTHING DOWN AND WAIT FOR TROPHYS TO COME.
> THEN THERES THE REG. TABLE WHEN YOU GET THE MONEY YOU HAVE TO LOOK AT THE CAR HOW ARE YOU GOING TO LET A 1980 CADDY BE IN THE 80S CLASS (LUXURY) IF YOU ALLOW THE PEOPLE TO PICK THERE OWN CLASS YOU WILL HAVE THIS PROBLEM EVERY TIME.
> LETS NOT EVEN TALK ABOUT THE 1960S CLASS
> ...


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 5 2007, 05:36 PM~8242652
> *whats up vato. :biggrin: when are you going to have time to rearange my trunk.
> *



ANYTIME HOMBOY,,,I'M NOT WORKING RIGHTNOW SO I GOT LOTS OF TIME,,,,,,LET ME KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 







:biggrin: I'M NOT CHEAP DO I HAVE TO MAKE UP FOR THIS MONTHS RENT OR THE WIFE IS GONNA DIVORCE MY ASS :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here's more pics for you all to enjoy.....................

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...959entry8242959


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 5 2007, 06:28 PM~8242965
> *here's more pics for you all to enjoy.....................
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...959entry8242959
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

da show wuz off da hook n let's just leave it as da  


the next person that keeps being negative is getting :twak: :twak: :biggrin: 


can we all just get along  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 5 2007, 05:52 PM~8242724
> *and yes that is fucked up, when did it get stolen that day.?
> *


Nah it was another show --dont trip for the people on here that know me :cheesy: 



just having fun


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 5 2007, 10:48 PM~8245550
> *Nah it was another show --dont trip for the people on here that know me  :cheesy:
> just having fun
> *


i was like i didnt see you or your ride


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

here are some pics that finally got develop Bobby, good show:  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8255798


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2007, 11:53 PM~8245566
> *i was like i didnt see you or your ride
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

i guess no one likes my topic no more, i guess if it aint shit talking it aint popping, so does anyone else have any negative comments about the show. lol nah jk, i only had a few, but i would say 99 percent positive comments and positive people. to all the people who had fun, and enjoyed the show, come back next year, to everyone who didnt like the show. and dont like me :biggrin: eat shit, and dont come back to my show. and to all the positive people, be ready for next year, will be twice as fat, and trophies will be bigger, same classes. we are trying to find a new place to fit more cars. any suggestions would be appreciated. thanks once again, to everyone who came, all the local club, impalas, aztecas, sangre latina, lo lystics, nor cal rydaz, skanless, and uce, it was nice to see big kita there, nor cal rydaz, supreme, and who ever else i missed also thanks to my club creativity for coming up to nor cal and helping with the show.


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

| | Post #605 

Full Member

Posts: 281
Joined: May 2006




i guess no one likes my topic no more, i guess if it aint shit talking it aint popping, so does anyone else have any negative comments about the show. lol nah jk, i only had a few, but i would say 99 percent positive comments and positive people. to all the people who had fun, and enjoyed the show, come back next year, to everyone who didnt like the show. and dont like me eat shit, and dont come back to my show. and to all the positive people, be ready for next year, will be twice as fat, and trophies will be bigger, same classes. we are trying to find a new place to fit more cars. any suggestions would be appreciated. thanks once again, to everyone who came, all the local club, impalas, aztecas, sangre latina, lo lystics, nor cal rydaz, skanless, and uce, it was nice to see big kita there, nor cal rydaz, supreme, and who ever else i missed also thanks to my club creativity for coming up to nor cal and helping with the show. 


--------------------

CREATIVITY CAR CLUB, NO. CAL

97 ACURA - FULL SHOW 4 PUMPED WITH CHROME UNDIES
07 YUKON - SOON TO BE FULL SHOW ALSO TOW RIG

BG CUSTOMS
HYDRAULICS - AIR RIDE- LAMBO DOORS - RAGTOPS
FIBERGLASS WORK-CUSTOM AUDIO/VIDEO INSTALLS
FULL CAR RESTORATIONS-ANY CUSTOM FABRICATION
FAST TURNAROUND TIME-QUALITY WORK
FREE PICK UP AND DELIVERY ON BIG JOBS
MODESTO,CA 209-345-9579 


What of Fool,,, LOL LOL LOL JK JK


I had alot of fun at your show!!! 

Did not like the Juging but it's all good!!! Home boy I'm not((( bitching!!!!!!!)))

You seem like a good guy and Socios Yuba City will be at the next show!!!!!!!!


Even bigger and better next year!!!!

much love home boy. stop thaking the critivism so personal!!

shit it was your first show and no won died... LOL lol JK

Keep It Low For The Show Home Boy


Larry Barcellus
Socios Car & Bike & Truck Club
Yuba City C.C.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

sorry i forgot, to mention thanks to ragz 2 envy, low creations, socios, nokturnal, lay m low, import illusions, flawless kreations. and whom ever else i forgot, im sure i forgot someone.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

Did not like the Juging but it's all good!!! Home boy I'm not((( bitching!!!!!!!)))

much love home boy. stop thaking the critivism so personal!!

shit it was your first show and no won died... LOL lol JK

Keep It Low For The Show Home Boy
Larry Barcellus
Socios Car & Bike & Truck Club
Yuba City C.C.
[/quote]

im not tripping on the criticism, i actually welcome it, thats how ill know what to change for next time, about the judging i apologize for that, and next year we will have some judges from street low shows, and lowrider nationals doing the judging, they do alot of local events, and they can deal with the mayhem. and yes im glad no one died, lol, well take care and see ya at the next show.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 17 2007, 01:20 AM~8325501
> *sorry i forgot, to mention thanks to ragz 2 envy, low creations, socios, nokturnal, lay m low, import illusions, flawless kreations. and whom ever else i forgot, im sure i forgot someone.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*like I said before u have a show n u know SOCIOS will b there  *






wut promoters need 2 start doing is stop all this people cruise thru da show, 1 of this days somebody is going 2 get hurt or they r going 2 hit a car :angry: :angry: :angry: that's da only complaint i have bout ur show n not just ur show i c this happening in every show now :angry:


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

NOR CAL RIDAHZ THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jul 17 2007, 08:42 PM~8332600
> *NOR CAL RIDAHZ THANKS :biggrin:
> *


wad up nor cal ridahz, u going to fresno this weekend


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:uh: What are you doing up this late :0 wait I think I know


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2007, 01:07 PM~8328560
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bobby didn't like that either, we talked about how to control it so it does not happen at the next show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so r u going 2 fresno homie?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2007, 01:07 PM~8328560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


as far as cars driving through what sucked is when it got full we stopped cars from coming through, and they went back to the main park booth and said they not letting us in up there we want our $5 dollars back, so the park guy came and told me i had to let people through, i couldnt block it off, i wish i had knew this before i booked the park to do the show. and people dont listen, all the show cars that were told to drive straight to the extra lot. wanted to cruise through the lots, everytime i saw one, i told them, they couldnt do that for safety reasons, do they listen, two guys that were annoying as hell they from escandalo car club, they had 2 drop top impalas, didnt want to pay to enter so i told them to drive straight to the extra lot, 10 min later they still driving around in circles, 20 min later they still driving around in circles, i went to tell them that they couldnt be doing that shit, and the guy said we leaving, 20 min later they parked with the people who payed to show. and started walking around, thats scandalous but i guess thats why the club is called escandalo right. anyways even when u tell people not to drive around they dont listen, they do it anyways next year we will handle this problem, and make sure there cant be no one driving through.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 19 2007, 11:30 AM~8345259
> *as far as cars driving through what sucked is when it got full we stopped cars from coming through, and they went back to the main park booth and said they not letting us in up there we want our $5 dollars back, so the park guy came and told me i had to let people through, i couldnt block it off, i wish i had knew this before i booked the park to do the show. and people dont listen, all the show cars that were told to drive straight to the extra lot. wanted to cruise through the lots, everytime i saw one, i told them, they couldnt do that for safety reasons, do they listen, two guys that were annoying as hell they from escandalo car club, they had 2 drop top impalas, didnt want to pay to enter so i told them to drive straight to the extra lot, 10 min later they still driving around in circles, 20 min later they still driving around in circles, i went to tell them that they couldnt be doing that shit, and the guy said we leaving, 20 min later they parked with the people who payed to show. and started walking around, thats scandalous but i guess thats why the club is called escandalo right. anyways even when u tell people not to drive around they dont listen, they do it anyways next year we will handle this problem, and make sure there cant be no one driving through.
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: other than that da show wuz great homie  c u this Sunday in Fresno


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 18 2007, 10:15 AM~8336391
> *  so r u going 2 fresno homie?
> *



I am gonna try!


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)




----------

